# Method Feedern



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


bisher habe ich mich vor dem Method Feedern etwas gedrückt - denn ich hab meine Fische auch "Klassisch" mit Futterkorb gefangen.


Da wir bei uns im Weiher allerdings neben Rotaugen, kleinen Brassen und Güstern aber auch schöne Giebel, Karpfen und noch vereinzelt Schleien haben, würde ich gerne mal etwas selektiver drauf los gehen und mit Method Feedern und kleinen Boilies/ Pellets ans Werk gehen.


Für günstig Geld gibt hier ein paar Sets bei denen neben den Körben auch die Presse/Form dabei ist. 


So ganz blicke ich da aber nicht durch, wie das mit dem Selbsthakeffekt klappen soll. Die Gewichte sind meinst um die 20-40gr. Haken sich damit die Fische wirklich selber bzw- laufen in die Rute Ohne den Braten vorher zu riechen?


LG
Sascha


----------



## PAFischer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hi Sascha,

die 20-40g reichen hier ganz locker für den Selbsthakeffekt, da man ja wesentlich feiner fischt als z.B.: beim Karpfenangeln. Es gibt aber durchaus auch Method Körbe mit bis zu 100g, nur bekommt es dann nicht mal mit wenn ein großes Rotauge oder ne mittelprächtige Brasse hängt. 

Das Methodfeedern an sich ist aber eine tolle Sache, rel. einfach und der Köder ist immer mitten im Futter. Die kleinen Fische werden schön aussortiert sorgen aber durch das Lockfutter am Platz für genügend Radau um die größeren zu locken.
Habe damit vom Rotauge bis zur Barbe alles fangen können.
Das schöne ist, man weiß nie was kommt.:m

Gruß
Flo


----------



## ulli1958m (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> die 20-40g reichen hier ganz locker für den Selbsthakeffekt, da man ja wesentlich feiner fischt als z.B.: beim Karpfenangeln.


Sehe ich ein bissel anders 

 Meine Erfahrung bei Method Feedern ist:

 Method Flat Feeder von bis 40gr benötigen einen zusätzlichen Anschlag.
 Ab 50gr klappt es meistens mit den Selbsthakenefekt.

 Ich verwende nix mehr unter 50gr da ich oft die Methodrute als passive zweite Rute nutze und somit diese nicht ständig im Auge behalten muss.
 Allerdings aufpassen....beim "guten" Fisch fliegt die Ruten schon mal vom Ständer/ins Wasser 

 #h


----------



## Darket (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Moin Sascha, ich kann deine Skpsis verstehen. Ich habe im letzten halben Jahr oft neben der klassischen Feeder dann eine Methodrute fausgelegt und war damit bemerkenswert erfolglos.:q Ich habe vor zwei Wochen dann zum ersten mal überhaupt Fische darauf gefangen. Ich fische meist 40-50g Körbe aus den selben Gründen wie Du. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass der Selbsthakeffekt vernünftig funktioniert. Aber es scheint ja zu klappen, insofern sollte ich wohl auch mal gewichtstechnisch runtergehen. Ich bin auch noch am experimentieren mit der Ködergröße. Meine ersten Fische auf Method waren 30cm Brassen auf 10mm Boilies und ähnlich große Pellets. Da ist wahrscheinlich noch Luft nach oben, selbst wenn es keine (oder kaum) Karpfen im Gewässer gibt. Genau an diesen Kleinfischen will man ja eigentlich vorbeiangeln.


----------



## PAFischer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@ulli

Welche Hakengröße verwendest Du und wie lange ist Dein Vorfach?
Vielleicht passt einfach das Gewicht nicht zur Hakengröße, oder Dein Vorfach ist zu lang und Fisch somit zu viel Spielraum? #c
Geh mal mit der Hakengröße runter und Du wirst sehen die Fische hängen.
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass das Vorfach so um die 8cm Länge am besten funktioniert.
Anschlagen brauchst Du nicht, nur Rute aufnehmen, Spannung halten und los. 
Außerdem habe ich zum Methodfeedern Freilaufrollen, damit kann der Fisch gerne ein wenig Schnur abziehen, ohne mir das ganze Zeug mitzunehmen.


----------



## PAFischer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@ Darket

30 cm Brassen wären ja eigentlich gerade das Einsatzgebiet. Also mittlere bis große Brassen, Schleien, große Weißfische....
Karpfen gehen da allemal als Zuckerl drauf.
Wenn man es darauf abgesehen hat gibt es bessere Methoden.
Wenn du beim Methodfeedern größere Fische willst, größere Boilies, Pellets, Dumbells bis 16mm dran und Methodkorb anpassen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Man darf halt beim Methodfeedern nicht den Fehler machen und es als eine abgewandelte Selbsthakmontage sehen und gemütlich drauf warten, dass irgendetwas piept und man in aller Ruhe dann den Drill aufnehmen kann. Quasi Karpfenangeln light.

MF ist durchaus eine aktive Methode, die es notwendig macht, dass man die Rute, Rutenspitze im Auge behält. Das man regelmäßig wirft und somit nachfüttert.

Ein Anhieb im klassischen Sinne ist bei den feinen Haken auch nicht nötig. Selbst 20 gr. reichen aus, um den Haken so weit zu setzen, dass er nicht sofort wieder ausgespuckt werden kann. Es reicht vollkommen, die Rute aufzunehmen und Druck aufzubauen.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn man "The Method" fischt. Hier sind die Futterspiralen wirklich schwer; mehr als 50 gr. und das Futter ist auch ganz anders, nämlich viel bindiger. Hier kann man dann durchaus mit den Bissanzeigern aus dem Karpfenbereich arbeiten und so weiter und so fort. Kleinere Fische können da halt auch mal "übersehen" werden.

Ich fische aber beim Methodfeedern nicht unbedingt immer mit den dafür gedachten Futterbleien, sondern recht gerne mit Openend-Feedern an einem festen Safetyclip. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man lose Futterbestandteile, wie Pellets, oder Partikel nicht erst bindig, oder sonst wie ins Grundfutter einbinden muss. Oben und unten einen Stöpsel aus Grundfutter und in der Mitte irgendwas, ganz nach Bedarf und Belieben.


----------



## Bronni (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnfS7qcMnZc&feature=youtu.be

Neuer Film von Browning, sehr interessant.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke schonmal für die Beiträge.... 


Wie Andal schon anführte - mir geht es rein ums Method Feedern. Nicht die heavy Variante "The Method". Habe bereits seit langem ne schöne Light Feeder im Einsatz (Browning Carboxy 390cm - 110WG) -  die Rute packt aber keine 100gr. Bei nicht mal 50gr+Futter Körben ist da Ende vom Lied. 


Die neuen Videos von Zebco hatte ich auch gesehen - natürlich ist so ein Commercial Lake mit unseren Gewässern schwer vergleichbar  Sah aber nach Spaß aus...


----------



## feuerspringer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

hallöle ich angele schon mit  method feeder seit dem es zu uns rüber beschwappt ist und muss erlich sagen ich will es nicht missen. 
auf der normalen feeder rute habe ich ein 30 gr korp dran und bis jetz muste ich nie nach hauen ich fische mit 12 er haken mini boili oder mini pellet und konnte schon merere gross karpfen landen.
auf der picker hab ich sogar nur 10 gr drauf und alles super.
wenn du die rute spannst und auf ein geeignete feeder ablage legst kann nix passieren und sie harken sich selber,weil die schnur eh gespannt ist und somit eh mehr wiederstand da ist.
beim karpfen angeln brauch man mehr gewicht da ;
1. grössere harken
2. immer der freilauf offen ist und da kein richtiger druck aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnfS7qcMnZc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Neuer Film von Browning, sehr interessant.



Was man von den beiden nicht unbedingt abschauen sollte, sind die Kescher, grad wenn es um bessere Fische geht. Da dürfen die Kescherköpfe ruhig etwas größer sein (-> Barbelspoons, oder kleinere Specimen Nets) und auch die Stäbe schaden nicht, wenn sie stabiler sind.


----------



## feuerspringer (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

:m das stimmt ich nehme immer mein karpfen netz mit sicher ist sicher


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ganz clever an dem Video warden diese Mini Boilie Vorfachhaken mit dem Dorn+Widerhaken. Muss mal gucken wie ich sowas daheim nachbauen kann.


Wollte eig keine "Speziellen" Haken kaufen - sondern meine vorhandenen LS2210 oder Mosella TRX 6 nehmen.


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Bei mir haben sich folgende Haken bestens bewärt:

Drennan Boiliehook #10
Mika Verena #8
Korda Shank b #10 und #12
Drennan Specialist #12 und kleiner


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Angelst du mit Boilies oder Pellets Andal?


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Sowohl als auch. Aber am liebsten mit Pellets. Da lässt sich alles am einfachsten abstimmen und es ist auch noch recht günstig. Allerdings nicht kleiner, als 10 mm Ø. Das hat aber mit unseren Fischen zu tun.

Wenn ich Boilies fische, dann solche, die sich vom Futter stark abheben. So wie in dem Browning Video und aus den gleichen Gründen.


----------



## feuerspringer (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

schau dir mal die videos von ms range an die sind sehr gut erklärt und du kannst sehen wie es geht.|wavey:#6


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ganz clever an dem Video warden diese Mini Boilie Vorfachhaken mit dem Dorn+Widerhaken. Muss mal gucken wie ich sowas daheim nachbauen kann.


Fertig sind die ja von Balzer.
Ich halt da gar nix von. Hatten die method-Feeder-Sets doch mal hier als AB-Test, hier mein Bericht: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lzer-/zammataro-method-set-von-kati48268.html gibt aber noch mehrere.
Alles toll, eben bis auf die Haken mit Dorn.
Wenn der Pellet/Mini-Boilie etwas länger drauf ist, hält das nicht, kann so runtergelutscht werden, bzw. teilweise flog mir der Köder schon im Wurf ab.
Pellet mit Zahnspangengummi (besser als Pellet-Band aus dem Angelfachhandel) ist ok, aber diese Dorn-Geschichte taug m.M.n. nicht.


----------



## feuerspringer (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

ich kann mich über den dorn nicht beschweren aber ich nehme sie silten am meisten nehme ich die von presten da wird der dorn komplet durch beschobeb das er am anderen ende raus kommt und sich quer vors loch legt das sind meiner meinung nach die besten.


----------



## Darket (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Jetzt mal unabhängig davon, ob die taugen oder nicht: haben diese Vorfächer mit Boiliedorn irgend einen anglerischen Mehrwert gegenüber einem normalen Haarvorfach? Von Balzer gibt es ja auch diese Pelletbänder zum Aufstecken auf den Haken. Die finde ich z.B. echt sinnvoll, weil ich dafür keine Haarmontage brauche, sondern auch z.B. ein normales fertig gebundenes Vorfach nehmen und verkürzen kann. Die erhöhen die Flexibilität ganz schön, aber der genaue Sinn hinter dem Dorn erschließt sich mir nicht so richtig.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Musste kein Loch bohren.
Aufspiessen und fertig.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Es ist gedacht, dass es mit dem Dorn einfach schneller geht und die Fummelei bei recht kleinen Murmeln wegfällt. Da ich mir aber alle meine Vorfächer selber binde, beim Angeln nicht auf der Flucht bin und Dank Brille recht gut sehe, sind mir diese Vorfächer egal.


----------



## PAFischer (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mit dem Dorn hat man auch ein wenig mehr Spielraum bezgl. der Boiliegrößen. Mögen tu ich die trotz allem nicht. Beim Wurf sollte zwar nichts abfliegen, da der Boilie ja im Futter liegt, aber in Null Komma Josef ist das Ding vom Haar gezupft und Boilie samt Fisch weg. Am liebsten sind mir auch die zum durchschieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

[youtube1]7t0Q4vKvlzQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ih nutze das Method meistens als "Karpfenangeln light". Bei uns sind Brassen und Karpfen ca. 45% und 45%. Die restlichen 10 % sind Rotaugen, Rotfedern, selten Döbel und Graskarpfen.

Bei mir haben 20g und 30g bisher immer gereicht um die Fische sicher zu haken - abgesehn von den Grasern, aber die sind ja nicht die eigentlichen Zielfische.
Was bei uns allerdings recht wichtig ist: Die Rute erst aufnehmen, wenn sie überdeutlichst wackelt, oder eben der Freilauf der Rolle ordentlich abzieht.
Im See spielen kleinere Weißfische permanent Fußball mit dem Miniboilie, im Main machen sich Grundeln über das Futter her. Die Rutenspitze ist also so gut wie permanent in Bewegung. Das kann man zwar anschlagen, bringt aber in den meisten Fällen nichts, oder eben z.b. ne quergehakte Grundel.

Ansonsten leg ich meine Rute ab, spanne sie, und nehm sie dann lediglich auf, wenn sich deutlich erkennbar ein größerer Fisch gehakt hat.

In der Regel binde ich mir meine Vorfächer selbst, entweder mit feinerem Karpfenrig-Material oder Fluorocarbon. Letzteres wegen der Abriebfestigkeit. Gerade bei Grundelgefahr zerren die die Murmel ständig durch die Gegend, Geflochtene reibt sich an Steinen dann sehr schnell durch. Länger als 10cm Vorfachlänge gehe ich so gut wie nie. Der Fisch soll schließlich direkt hängen! Haken eigentlich immer die bereits genannten Drennan Speciman Plus in Größe 10 oder 12.
Ködertechnisch greife ich am liebsten auf die Miniboilies von Balzer, so gut wie immer Skoppexgeschmack, zurück:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/361264617881?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=106

Mir reicht eine Dose meistens über ein Jahr, Boilieverluste sind bei mir sehr selten, häufig kann ich den ganzen Tag mit einem einzigen fischen (Wenn keine Grundeln im Gewässer sind). Die kann man auch sehr gut nachtrocknen, dann werden sie ziemlich hart, verlieren ein wenig an Größe und sind nicht mehr komplett rund. 
Mit regulären Boiliestoppern hat man meistens Probleme, weil durch das permanente Genuckel am Boilie der Stopper oftmals abfällt und der Boilie geklaut werden kann.
Irgendwann bin ich mal über die hier gestolpert:

http://www.amazon.de/Boilie-Stopper-GelbAufdruck-214-412-CF169Y/dp/B00LGRRZ7M/ref=sr_1_12?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1455299044&sr=1-12&keywords=boiliestopper

Lassen sich komplett in den Boilie ziehen und sogen für einen absolut sicheren Halt. Auch da reicht mir eine Packung meistens über ein Jahr, da mit den Stoppern der Boilie auch fast nie im Drill flöten geht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Abend in die Runde...

Für die ersten Versuche habe ich mir folgendes günstiges Set mal zulegt.

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/images/produkte/i60/6016-Browning-Hybrid-Method-Feeder-Se.jpg

Denke die 4,99€ sind zum testen mal okey.
Was die Sache mit den Haken angeht -  binde meine Vorfächer zum Matchen und Feedern eig immer selber. Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass ihr eig alle kleine Karpfenhaken bzw. Rundbogen mit Öhr verwendet?


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen, dass ihr eig alle kleine Karpfenhaken bzw. Rundbogen mit Öhr verwendet?



Ja.

Die Körbe verwende ich ebenfalls. Allerdings ist die Schnurführung oft nicht richtig in das Blei eingeklebt, es kann also passieren, dass dir der Korb beim Wurf runter auf den Haken rutscht. Gegebenenfalls vor dem Fischen testen und nochmal ordentlich einkleben.


----------



## fischbär (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hi

ich mache das fast nur noch so. Imho der beste Feeder ist der Aero Wing von Balzer. hält Futter super, bleibt nicht hängen und fliegt gut. In Kombi mit den dünnen original Vorfächern ist der Fisch auch gut gegen Schnurbruch geschützt. Ich habe ca. 50 Fische bisher drauf gefangen, nie ist ein Korb hängen geblieben oder abgerissen. Vorfächer sind ca. 4 mal gerissen. In Kombi mit den kleinen Haken hat man ab 30g einen guten Selbsthakeffekt.
Einziger Nachteil: durch die kleinen boilies nicht selektiv auf karpfen. Die roten Erdbeer Boilies und gelben fluo Pop ups fangen aber wie Sau. 12mm Boilie ist Maximum was reinpasst ohne dass es im Flug zerbröselt.
Kleiner Nachtrag: wir haben mal normalen Futterkorb gegen Futterkorb mit Balzer Method Vorfach gegen Balzer method feeder getestet. Nur der normale war schlechter. Die Fängigkeit des Method scheint zumindest hier in der Elbe nur im kurzen Vorfach (10-15 cm) mit Haar statt Hakenköder begründet zu liegen. War irgendwie ernüchternd den 6 Euro Korb gegen den 1 Euro Korb zu testen und gleich viel zu fangen.


----------



## Flymen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mich würde mal interessieren, was für Ruten Ihr für die Method Feederei nutzt.


----------



## PAFischer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Bei uns an der Donau erweisen sich auch Scopex und Erdbeere als die fängigsten Varianten, als Joker gibts ab und an bunte Fluo PopUps.
Vorfach mit bis zu 15 cm finde ich zu lang. Seit ich die Vorfächer auf 8 - 10cm eingekürzt habe bleibt wesentlich mehr hängen.
Die Balzer Körbe sind nicht schlecht, mir pers. aber zu teuer. Ich nehme gerne die von Drennan.

Ruten nutze ich meine normalen Feederruten. Gibt zwar spezielle, aber da sehe ich einfach den Grund nicht mir die zu kaufen. Leichte bis mittlere Feederruten tun hier genauso Ihren Dienst.

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## fischbär (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Interessant, werde auch mal kürzen! Ruten Spro  Pantera (top!)   und billige heavy feeder von Balzer. Die beiden nehme ich für alles was nicht Spinnangeln ist. Aufgrund Selbshakeffekt ist es aber fast egal welche Rute man nimmt. Wichtiger ist eine gute Schnur! Da bin ich zurück zu 0.28 Mono. Geflecht scheuert es auf, und man muss dicke Schnur mit wenig Wurfweite nehmen.
Apropos, wenn Du an der Donau feederst: wo wirfst Du hin? Auch in den Hauptstrom?


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Flymen schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was für Ruten Ihr für die Method Feederei nutzt.



Für die ganz kleinen Feeder eine Drennan Puddle Chucker Method Feeder in 11 ft. Wobei ich mir die eigentlich für ganz andere Zwecke zugelegt habe (-> Bombrod). Oder eine Fox Specialist 12 ft., 1 lb.. 

Meistens aber eine Drennan Specialist in 12 ft., 1.25 lbs. und wenn es schwerer wird, eine Drennan Carp Light 12 ft., 1.75 lbs.

Zitterspitzen halte ich nicht unbedingt für nötig. Sie sind sogar eher kontraproduktiv was die Bissanzeige angeht. Zitterspitzen übertragen jede Fischaktivität am Feeder und so wird es dann oft sehr schwer, echte Bisse von Bissen in den Feeder zu unterscheiden. Das hat man bei den festeren Spitzen der Specimenruten nicht. Die echten Bisse erkennt man trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, sehr gut, besser.


----------



## fischbär (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Eiei, da investierst du aber ordentlich! Ich persönlich bin kein Fan teuerer Ruten. Was ich schon mit meiner alten DDR Rute und 15 Euro Baumarkt Prügeln gefangen habe... Völlig egal solange sie nicht gerade brechen.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



fischbär schrieb:


> Eiei, da investierst du aber ordentlich!



Wenn du dir anschaust, wie lange solche Ruten eine erstklassige Performance abliefern, dann relativiert sich der Preis enorm. Das sind zeitlose Stöcke, die du ein Leben lang fischen kannst, wenn du sie nicht grob fahrlässig schrottest. Und das wichtigste: Es ist einfach geil! #h


----------



## JonnyBannana (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



PAFischer schrieb:


> die 20-40g reichen hier ganz locker für den Selbsthakeffekt, da man ja wesentlich feiner fischt als z.B.: beim Karpfenangeln.



was hat das feinere fischen mit dem selbsthakeffekt zu tun? und warum sollte man zwangsläufig viel feiner fischen, als beim karpfenangeln? 

method macht echt laune und man kann wesentlich selektiver als beim normalen feedern fischen.

Ich für meinen teil nutze inzwischen auch alternativ sehr gerne pelletfeeder anstatt method.

die sets, keine ahnung, welche du dir angesehen hast, aber paar ordentliche körbe und eine form dazu ist wahrscheinlich preislich kein großer unterschied.

für diese saison überlege ich auf matrix zu wechseln, die möglichkeit die körbe ohne neuknüpfen der montage zu wechseln ist einfach zu genial um es nicht zu nutzen.

ansonsten, zwar ne menge werbung, aber zum einlesen für den anfang

http://www.blinker.de/emag/Methodfeedern-Juli-2013/
https://issuu.com/fox-international/docs/matrix_feeder_guide_de


----------



## PAFischer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



fischbär schrieb:


> Interessant, werde auch mal kürzen! Ruten Spro  Pantera (top!)   und billige heavy feeder von Balzer. Die beiden nehme ich für alles was nicht Spinnangeln ist. Aufgrund Selbshakeffekt ist es aber fast egal welche Rute man nimmt. Wichtiger ist eine gute Schnur! Da bin ich zurück zu 0.28 Mono. Geflecht scheuert es auf, und man muss dicke Schnur mit wenig Wurfweite nehmen.
> Apropos, wenn Du an der Donau feederst: wo wirfst Du hin? Auch in den Hauptstrom?



Ich habe auf allen meinen Friedfischruten Monoschnüre. Hauptströmung wäre mit den kleinen Gewichten nicht möglich und das Futter razfaz weg. Und die meisten Friedfische stehen nicht so auf starke Strömung. Suche mir Altarme, ruhige Stellen. Werfe an Strömungskanten, hinter Hindernisse oder unter überhängende Äste. Überall da wo es sonst auch Futter und Schutz für Fische gibt


----------



## PAFischer (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> was hat das feinere fischen mit dem selbsthakeffekt zu tun? und warum sollte man zwangsläufig viel feiner fischen, als beim karpfenangeln?



Weil kleine Haken eben sehr viel einfacher ins Fischmaul eindringen. Stich Dir mal mit ner dünnen Nähnadel in den Finger und versuchs dann mal mit nem Erdspieß.... #6

Und warum viel feiner.....
Naja, ballerst Du beim Methodfeedern (und davon sprechen wir hier) 100g + Bleie mit 20er Murmeln dran raus? In der Regel wohl eher nicht. Method Feeder wurde für das Friedfischangeln entwickelt. Zielfisch: Brassen, Schleien, große Weißfische und evtl kleinere Karpfen und war nie zum gezielten Karpfenangeln gedacht. Deshalb fischt man an das Ziel angepasst und ne ganze Ecke feiner als beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Und die meisten Friedfische stehen nicht so auf starke Strömung.



Das dachte ich mir auch immer. Bis wir dann beim Barbenfeedern hinter dem Turbinenauslauf einer Staustufe am Main massenweise große Rotaugen und etliche dicke Brassen gefangen haben. In der warmen Jahreszeit aber, wohlgemerkt


----------



## Flymen (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Könnt Ihr vielleicht noch etwas zur Aktion der Ruten sagen?

Hintergrund, ich möchte das Ganze auch mal probieren und in diesem Jahr generell verstärkt ansitzen. Derzeit habe ich eine Spro Powershad Feeder, 3,60 m, WG 40 - 80 g, und eine DAM Devilstick Multipicker, 3,00 m, WG 10 - 50 g, zum gelegentlichen Pickern und Feedern im Einsatz.


----------



## heu20 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Servus, 

ich bevorzuge generell Ruten mit Aktion. Also parabolische Ruten (dennoch mit Rückrad) und nicht diese heute leider so in Mode gekommenen "nur die Spitze neigt sich etwas" Besenstielprügel. 

Ich nutze die DAM MAD D-Fender Specialist 2 Tip. Tolle Aktion und durch 2 Spitzenteile für jede Situation gerüstet. Einige meiner Jugendlichen haben sich die Strategy Method Carp geholt. Für das Geld top Ruten, in verschiedenen Wurfgewichten und auch in der Spitze weich genug als Bissanzeiger beim Method Feedern. 
Die Drennan Ruten sind natürlich ein Traum, aber auch deutlich teurer.

Da sich die Fische normalerweise selber haken ist hier auch die Rutenablage wichtig!! Habe so eine mit Haken an der einen Seite und da hängt die Rute oft drin beim Biss ;-)

Ich ziehe die Boilies auch gern einfach auf ein Baitband. einfach mit der Ködernadel reinziehen. Hält super.

TL
Jan


----------



## Bronni (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo Flymen,

  wenn Wurfweiten zweitrangig sein sollten, würde ich eine Rute  mit 3,0 -3,3m und parabolischer Aktion bei einem Wurfgewicht um die 40g bevorzugen. Die Rute ist bei der Länge leicht zu handhaben und jeder etwas größere Fisch bringt Fun ohne Ende.


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wichtig ist, das die Rute nicht nur im obersten Drittel arbeitet, dass sie über den möglichst ganzen Blank den Fisch ermüden kann. Wie ich schon schrieb, sind Zitterspitzen nicht zwingend notwendig. 

Eine Rute, die das alles bietet und wirklich kein großes Geld kostet, ist zum Beispiel die http://www.friedfischen.de/de/ruten/feederruten/korum-12ft-allrounder-15lb-2-piece-barbenrute.html . Wer auf Zitterspitzen nicht verzichten will und gerne mal leichter fischen möchte, der ist mit der hier gut beraten http://www.friedfischen.de/de/ruten...t-quiver-2-piece-leichte-barbenrute-1047.html

Diese beiden Ruten mal so als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Flymen (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Besten Dank für die Antworten! Ich habe mir die vorgeschlagenen Ruten schon mal im Netz angeschaut und tendiere da rein gefühlsmäßig erstmal zur Korum Allround.

Zusammengefasst sollte es eine Rute mit parabolischer Aktion, einer Länge zwischen 3 und 3,6 m und einem WG so ca. < 50 g sein, habe ich das richtig verstanden ?

Das bedeutet, dass (im Stillwasser, ist auch von mir so geplant) da hauptsächlich Körbe zwischen 15 und 30 g zum Einsatz kommen? Ich weiß, Ihr habt da oben schon einiges zu gesagt, will nur nochmal sicher gehen ;-) (ich bin auf dem Gebiet blutiger Anfänger).

Und, bis zu welcher Wassertiefe macht der Method Feeder Sinn, an meinem Arendsee komme ich da schnell mal auf 6 - 10 m?

Besten Dank und sorry, falls ich da etwas nerve!


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wenn sich bei dir in diesen Tiefen beisswillige Fische herumtreiben, dann ist es auch sinnvoll sie dort zu befischen. Du verstehst, wie ich das meine!?

Du musst halt bei zunehmender Tiefe auch die Bindung des Futters anpassen, damit es nicht schon in der Absinkphase vom Feeder gewaschen wird. Das ist nicht immer einfach, aber lieber einen Tick zu bindig. Auflösen tut es sich ja dann immer noch.


----------



## Flymen (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn sich bei dir in diesen Tiefen beisswillige Fische herumtreiben, dann ist es auch sinnvoll sie dort zu befischen. Du verstehst, wie ich das meine!?
> 
> Du musst halt bei zunehmender Tiefe auch die Bindung des Futters anpassen, damit es nicht schon in der Absinkphase vom Feeder gewaschen wird. Das ist nicht immer einfach, aber lieber einen Tick zu bindig. Auflösen tut es sich ja dann immer noch.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] Ich kenne Leute, die da im Sommer aller Wissenschaft zum Trotz regelmäßig Barsche aus 20 m Tiefe zocken [emoji6]. 

Das mit der Bindigkeit muss ich natürlich probieren und lernen. 

Danke Andal!


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Sobald es warm wird, wirst du die Fische eh in den flachen Bereichen finden. Dort wirds am schnellsten lebendig, weil dort ja dann auch die meiste natürliche Nahrung aufkommt. Die Laichzeit stellt dann wieder eine eher flaue Phase dar, aber danach gehts lustig weiter.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Laichzeit stellt dann wieder eine eher flaue Phase dar, aber danach gehts lustig weiter.



Kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Hätte ich so viele Pickel im Gesicht wie Brassen zur Laichzeit würde ich mich auch niemandem zeigen wollen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

hallo  zum thema method feedern,betreibe ich nun seit ein paar jahren.

ist für mich einer der schönsten, angelarten im feederbereich.

zum thema selbsthakefeckt :  

ich fische flatkörbe als durchlauf,aus dem einfachen grund. 

da mir persönlich viel zuviel fehlbisse sind,mit der durchlauf montage kann ich mit der rute auf der auflage mit gehn.

ich muss mit durchlauf montagen,auch keinen anhieb setzen die haken sitzen immer schön vorne im maul.

ich fische nie schwerer wie 45g,wie gesagt als durchlauf montage.

in holand darfst du an den seen,bei wettkämpfen nur mit durchlauf fischen.


ich fische drennan körbe gibt auch noch preston,matrix guru,korum ,alles andere ist nicht so der hit für mich.


zum thema futter :

 bei so tiefen sezte ich auf ne mischung ,fischmehl normales feeder futter.

bei fischmehl kann ich nicht viel mit wasser steuern,dafür aber mit normalen feeder futter.

also mische ich diese 2 futter sorten,somit bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das es ankommt.

kleiner trick  zähl die sec bis dein korb auf grund ist,nun machste am ufer ne korb probe.
 du zählst bis das futter vom korb ist,ist es zu schnell weg futter feuchter machen.

als vorfach nutze ich stärken 0,18-0,22,haken von 10-16.

ich fische nur 2 arten von montagen,mit gummiband(pellets,dumbels) oder quickstop(ist ein kunstoff stiff wo aufs haar gebunden wird.






hoffe konnte dir ein bissl helfen,wen fragen hast gerne auch ne pn


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Hätte ich so viele Pickel im Gesicht wie Brassen zur Laichzeit würde ich mich auch niemandem zeigen wollen



Brasssen wissen eben, was sich gehört! #6 :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Andal
Die von dir empfohlene Korum Barbenfeeder,habe ich letzten Herbst mal bei einem Kollegen gesehen,fischte damit per Method Feeder (Erfolgreich) auf Ruhrdöbel.

Für den schmalen Taler eine echt schicke Rute[emoji106]


----------



## Flymen (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Super Tipps, Danke!

Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit Restfutter, ab in den Kühlschrank, einfrieren...?


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Reste werden eingefroren. Übrigens auch Maden. Die kann man auch als TK-Ware prima unters Futter geben.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Abend,

zum Thema Ruten nochmal. Wie ich das inzwischen verstanden habe - kommt diese Angellei wie wir es unter Method Feedern kennen, ähnlich wie das Carp Polen ja von den englischen Commercial Seen. Dort wird ja generell auf geringen Distanzen gefischt und entsprechend das Gerät recht leicht gewählt.

Wäre es so falsch seine bisherigen leichten Feederruten zu wählen? Die Länge lassen wir mal außen vor - denn ich fische z.b, keine Feeder unter 3,90m


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Im Gegensatz zum "Normalen" Feedern fische ich Method immer sehr ufernah.
Erstens, weil das Futter bei zu kräftigen Würfen mitunter doch leichter vom Feeder rutscht (Beim normalen Feedern hast du dein Futter ja normal immer in irgendeinem Korb)und zweitens, weil bei mir gerade auf weite Entfernungen die Genauigkeit mit der weite des Wurfs abnimmt (Verwende keine Mauld, sondern knete mein futter von Hand auf den Feeder. Oberflächenunebenheiten sorgen da einfach für unstabile Wurfverhältnisse).

Ich fische meine "Standardkorum" mit WG -60g, das ist an meinen Gewässern perfekt. Die trifft die von Andal genannte Aktion ziemlich gut.

Und genau diese Aktion sorgt auch dafür, dass größere Karpfen sicher und recht zügig ausgedrillt werden - sie rennen ja immer wieder gegen das "Gummiband" Rute, und nicht wie bei ner härteren Rute gegen ne Wand.
Leichtere Ruten, die sich im Gegensatz zu Heavy-Feeder krummziehen lassen verzeihen da auch mal eine zu hart eingestellte Bremse und strafen nicht direkt mit einem Abriss bei einer plötzlichen Flucht.

Würde dir also einfach raten die bisherigen Ruten zu fischen. die kürzere Rute speziell fürs Method kaufst du dann später ganz von alleine :m


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Das schöne an diesem Thema - es gibt keine reine Lehre, auch wenn es die Großen der Branche in ihren Videos gerne so verkaufen würden. Jeder kocht sein Süppchen und kommt damit zum Schuss, respektive zum Fisch. #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Trollwut@

ich fische mit method bis zu distanzen von 80m,du musst dein futter dann feuchter machen.

hatte noch nie das problem,das das futter im flug abfällt.


siebst du dein futter vor dem fischen,hast du viele grobe partickel im futter ?


du kannst auch mit eingeweichten pellets, wunderbar  auf distanz angeln hatte wie gesagt noch nie probleme.


ich friere meistens das futter ein,ist es sehr wenig kommt es in see.


ich nutze zum method feedern bis 50m, ne Preston Competition ,matrix ultron.
 gehts weiter raus kommen ruten mit 3,90 ins spiel,bis jetzt hatte ich 2 mosselas xedion evo cast.

die habe ich jetzt aber verkauft,da sie einfach zu alt waren.
jetzt werden sie durch preston oder matrix ersetzt,das endscheide ich auf der angel messe welche es werden.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@ Carp


mal was anderes - du hattest dir dochmal ne Feederbox selber gebaut. Haste da noch ne Anleitung und Bezugsquellen dafür? Gerne auch per PN, damit wir das Thema hier nicht zuspammen...


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Carphunter2401


Ja, schon klar mit dem nasseren Futter und sieben tu ich auch.
Aber ich finde es ist nicht sooo das wahre, wenn ich n fest klebendes Futter auf der Feeder hab und auf Entfernung beim Wurf auch noch Genauigkeit verliere.
Is für mich! eine reine Nahbereichtechnik


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch immer. Bis wir dann beim Barbenfeedern hinter dem Turbinenauslauf einer Staustufe am Main massenweise große Rotaugen und etliche dicke Brassen gefangen haben. In der warmen Jahreszeit aber, wohlgemerkt



Bei dem heißen Sommer und den niedrigen Pegelständen war der Sauerstoff häufig knapp im Wasser. Vielleicht deshalb an den Turbinen. Viel Sauerstoff und viel Futter |kopfkrat

Wäre aber mal nen Versuch mit ner normalen Feeder wert. Wäre mir so nur nie in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Tollwut  hatte Bis jetzt noch nie Probleme,das futter geht recht schnell vom korb. 

Ich treffe meinen Punkt  bis auf  1m radius genau ,mit Clip ist das alles kein Problem. 

Finde grad mit flat Körben werfen ,ist viel genauer  als mit Schlitten speed korb.

Liegt auch viel am futter, das es nicht am korb  hält beim Wurf 

Wie gesagt  ich Fische teilweise, auf 60,70,75 m und noch nie Probleme  gehabt. 

Das Ufer ist nicht immer produktiv, man muß  flexsiebel sein. 

Meld mich heute abend  wegen der feeder box


----------



## BauschaumBiber (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem befüllen des korbs mit Pellets. Habe mir eine Packung 2mm Forellipellets gekauft. Kann ich die eindach in den Metodekorb pressen nachdem ich sie angefeuchtet und quellen lassen habe? Habe es noch nie gemacht und habe die Befürchtung das die pellets sofort den Korb verlassen sobald sie auf das Wasser treffen.


----------



## PAFischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Pellets einfach im Wasser quellen lassen (Faustformel war ca 1 Min pro mm wenn ich mich recht entsinne), wenn man Sie zwischen den Fingern zerquetschen kann sind Sie fertig. Dann fest mit der Mould in den Korb pressen und ab die Luzie.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



			
				Carphunter2401;4477792

Ich treffe meinen Punkt  bis auf  1m radius genau  schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Clip würd ich Method hier niemals fischen. Bei uns ist beim Method aber auch Karpfen einer der Hauptfische. Das würd bei uns in ständigen Abrissen resultieren


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Alternativ kann man auch ne Schlaufe aus Feedergrum oder Fließenlegergummi aüber die Spule legen (ne Doppelacht mit nem freien Ende) und den Gummi clippen. 


Sollte dann was großes Beissen zieht man am Gummiende den Gummi aus dem Clip und die Schnur ist frei.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Noch zur Rute, bei der ich eine 'englische' Aktion auch sehr bevorzuge:
eine härtere/steifere Rute könnte man mit dem Balzer-Method-Feeder-Korb ein gutes Stück ausgleichen; der hat ja einen eingebauten Gummizug, der wirklich nicht schlecht ist.
Die Fische lassen sich damit m.M.n. besser drillen, bzw. viel ruhiger in den Kescher führen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

In meinen hausgewässern sind viele Karpfen, grösse auf method hatte knappe 17 kg. 

Musst den Clip schnell raus machen, oder die Spitze unter   wasser machen  klappt immer.

2 mm pellets mit wasser bedecken, 2 min stehn lassen Wasser 
Abschüten danach sind sie fertig.


----------



## Roach05 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hi Carphunter, kannst du das mit der Spitze unter Wasser kurz erläutern? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Je tiefer du die Schnur hältst, je weniger du den Fisch vom Grund nach oben zwingst, desto weniger wird er es mit aller Gewalt versuchen. Das gilt vor allem für Karpfen und Barben. Selbst so ein kleines Zeitfenster reicht aus, um die Schnur aus dem Clip zu nehmen; meistens.

Die Rutenhaltung im Drill ist ein Aspekt, den sehr viele Angler total übersehen. Für das Gros gilt prinzipiell das Kommando "Fahnen hoch" und das ist halt nicht immer richtig.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mit Clip würd ich Method hier niemals fischen. Bei uns ist beim Method aber auch Karpfen einer der Hauptfische. Das würd bei uns in ständigen Abrissen resultieren



Mehr üben damit du schneller wirst.:q


----------



## Roach05 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke Andal, jetzt hab ich es geblickt, dass die Rutenhaltung im Drill gemeint war. Dachte es ginge speziell um das Eintauchen der Rutenspitze ins Wasser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyBannana (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



BauschaumBiber schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem befüllen des korbs mit Pellets. Habe mir eine Packung 2mm Forellipellets gekauft.



sounubaits fin perfet feed pellets - sind idiotensicher, für tiefe gewässer gibts da noch pelletkleber. die forellenpellets und auch andere würde ich erstmal testen, ob die wirklich nach dem einweichen nicht doch auftreiben und überhaupt genug wasser aufnehmen ohne zu zerbröseln und dann auch noch aneinanderkleben, dann wäre der effekt sonst nämlich direkt im popo.

ansonsten madendose, pellets rein, pellets mit wasser bedecken bis alle pelltes bedeckt sind und wenn wasser weg, dann angelfertig

toll sind da auch die preston oder guru pelletfeeder, funktioniert echt super und gefällt mir für pellets wesentlich besser, als method


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

sobald ich merke ich hab nen großen fisch drann,kommt die spitze unterwasser.

der fisch muss die spitze unterwasser erstmal herum ziehen ,das kostet kraft in diesem moment mach ich 2-6 kurbel umdrehungen.

 das sind ca 2-4m in diesem zeitfenter endscheide ich, ob der clip raus kommt oder nicht.






ich drille alle meine fische seitlich mit der feeder,durch die drill weiße sind sie nicht so voller power geben nicht soviel gas.

am ende vom drill kommt erst die rute hoch,auser ich habe steile kanten,schifffahrtst rinnen u.s.w da sieht es anderst aus.


hier mal eingeweichte farbige pellets,ich habe immer 3 schüsseln mit futter.



















1.ist immer neutrales futter,hier kommt nix rein.
2.ist meine schüssel wo ich pellets rein mache ,mais,zusäzte.
3 sind nur eingeweichte pellets drinn.

warum habe ich diese 3 schüsseln?,ganz einfach um auf die verschiedenen situationen zu reagieren.


zu beginn füttere ich 5-15 körbe mit einer mischung aus futter,pellets,mais .
danach fische ich futter pur ohne zusätze,bekomme ich jetzt konstant bisse/fische wechsel ich auf meine futter schüssel mit ködern drinn.

oder ich fische sofort pellets pur,lassen die bisse nach verwende ich gerne zusätze/dips(fluro,pulver,flüssig.

das alles spielt sich in meiner 2 schalle ab,um nicht mein hauptfutter damit zu belasten.

damals  dachte ich dips u.s.w bringen beim feedern nix,aber nach ein paar leer stunden beim feedern auf einem hegefischen dachte ich dann anderst.

seit dem taktiere ich viel beim feedern,zur richtigen zeit das richtige machen.immer die anderen beobachten was machen sie,fangen sie mehr muss ich was ändern.






hier mein fertiger method korb


meine futter sorten für method,klasisches feedern


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo zusammen,


erstmal danke an die Kollegen hier die mir per PN was zu ner Feederbox geschrieben hatten 


Ich hab nochmal was zum Thema Method und den Ködern. Welche Mini Boiliegrößen (8mm oder 10mm) verwendet ihr und warum? Ist das einfach wieder ne reine Variation, oder steckt da gezielt wie man es beim Karpfenangekn kennt - der Sinn nach noch mehr Selektion größerer Fische? Ich meine 2mm sind ja nicht gerade viel Unterschied...


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


>


Ist das ganz links unten in der Box Spray für alle Fälle....Basis Pfeffer? :q

#h


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@ Ulli


könnte auch AXE sein - man weiss ja nie wer am Wasser bei schönem Wetter vorbei kommt


----------



## PAFischer (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Die zwei Millimeter merkt man den Boilies schon sehr stark, muss man nur mal nebeneinander legen.
8mm können große Rotaugen oder kleine bis mittelprächtige Brassen auch noch einschlürfen. Bei 10mm wirds dann schon sehr hart. So selektiert man also schon die kleineren Fische weg.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich fische 10mm. Grundeln bleiben ab und an hängen, aber kleiner Weißfisch ist sicher aussortiert. So ab ca. 35-40cm sind dann auch wieder Rotaugen dabei.
Natürlich musst du auch beachten: Wenn du im Main damit fischen willst, sind sicher 10mm die bessere Wahl. Selbst nachgehärtete Boilies lutschen dir die Grundeln ganz schnell kleiner


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hmm naja die Method Geschichte sollte eher für den Tümpel im Ort sein  Da wäre Zielfisch: Brassen (bis 40-45cm), Karpfen, Giebel + Karauschen. Selten mal ne Schleie....


Ggf wollt ich aber mal beim Barbenfeedern im Rhein auf Boilies setzen - hatte da irgenwann mal was zu gelesen:


http://www.browning-fishing.com/d/Presseschau_2012_files/Barben%20Feedern.pdf


----------



## Andal (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Du kannst auch die kleinen Boilies und Pellets mit so einer Paste einhüllen. An so einer "Trüffel" haben sie erst was zum kosten, bevor sie herzhaft zuschnappen dürfen.

http://www.northernbaits.dk/shop/shelf-life-24c1.html


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

das spray ist stinky stuff ;-),wird auf den methodkorb gesprüht.

ich nutze nur 10mm ,da ich zu faul bin extra nochmal 20-40 haken zu binden.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Sorry nochmal falls die Frage schon kam und ich überlesen hatte....

Wien schaut dass bei der Methode eig mit dem Fütter-Intervall aus? Beim "normalen" Feedern, wird ja eig dauernd und regelmäßig ein Korb nachgefüttert. 

Wird beim Method Feedern nur nach einem Biss/ Fehlbiss nachgefüttert? Bzw. heisst das im Falle, dass sich nix tut versenke ich mehr oder weniger nur einen gefüllten Korb?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

ich fütter ca 5-15körbe vor mit material mais pellets,danach nur noch futter.

ich lass die rute 15min liegen,danach neu werfen.
 sobald ich fische da habe ,kommt wieder material in korb oder voll pellets.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Na dann sind die Futterintervalle ja doch nicht sooo unterschiedlich zum normalen Feedern....

Noch ne Frage... wie schaut es mit der Hakengröße aus? Möchte 10mm Mini Boilies verwenden. Und erstmal 1-3 Packen fertige Vorfächer verwenden. Mir kommen aber 10er und 12er Haken für die Boiliegröße echt klein vor... was verwendet ihr für Hakengrößen?


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

8er bis 12er, größer eigentlich nie.
Das mit den fertigen Vorfächern hab ich auch probiert, und damit ständig Fisch verloren. Kaum hatte ich auf Selbstbinden gewechselt ar das gar kein Problem mehr.
Den Haken-Boilieabstand richtig setzen, dann passt auch die Hakengröße


----------



## Flymen (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das mit den fertigen Vorfächern hab ich auch probiert, und damit ständig Fisch verloren. Kaum hatte ich auf Selbstbinden gewechselt ar das gar kein Problem mehr.



Darf ich fragen, welche fertigen Vorfächer Du benutzt hast? Ich habe nämlich noch welche von Preston und Balzer von einem ersten Startvorhaben vor zwei Jahren hier liegen. Letztere sollen ja nicht so toll sein. Das ist zumindest die Botschaft in diesen Videos (der Kollege macht m.M.n. schöne Videos):

Blog: Method Feeder am Fluss
Blog: Method-Feeder am See

Allerdings verwendet er auch "normale" Feederruten, die eher Spitzenaktion haben und den ersten Run daher auch nicht so gut abfedern.

Am Rande, ein Video, dass mich an meine Jugend erinnert und mich diesbezüglich auch wieder animiert :

Blog: Die vergessenen Karpfenköder


----------



## Roach05 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Die von Preston habe ich auch mal getestet, ist gleich beim ersten Fisch gerissen, trotz Monoschnur und parabolischer Rute (Masterpiece II Ultra light).
War allerdings ein 0,16er Vorfach, werde nochmal die 0,20er sinds glaube davon testen, die habe ich nämlich auch noch in der Kiepe liegen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Bei mir warens die fertig gebundenen von Drennan.
Wie gesagt, ständig Fisch  verloren, seit ich mit Drennan selbst binde keinerlei Probleme mehr ;+


----------



## Roach05 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir warens die fertig gebundenen von Drennan.
> Wie gesagt, ständig Fisch  verloren, seit ich mit Drennan selbst binde keinerlei Probleme mehr ;+


Was nimmst du für Material und in welcher Stärke für deine Vorfächer?


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Haken hab ich ja schon gesagt, fürs Vorfach entweder Fluorocarbon in 25mm, Schnurreste wenn ich die in entsprechender Stärke da hab oder auch mal feines Karpfenvorfach. Je nachdem was da is


----------



## PAFischer (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Man kann die Fertigen auch nehmen, wenn man zwei Dinge bedenkt. Den Haken lieber ne Nummer kleiner, also besser 12er als 8er zumindest bei Balzer, weil die meiner Meinung nach etwas groß ausfallen. Und zweitens, die sind standardmäßig viel zu lang. Vorfächer so einkürzen, dass nach dem Knoten noch 8 - 10cm bis zum Haken sind. Der Fisch soll keine Zeit haben um mit dem Köder zu spielen, sondern sich gleich beim Aufheben haken.
Ach ja, lieber die mit Pelletband, oder die zum durchschieben, als die mit dem Spieß. Da wird nur alles abgenuckelt.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Moin,

wie verhält sich die Futtermenge MF vs. normales Feedern?

Die MF fassen ja nur so ca. 1/2 bis 1/3 eines normalen Futterkorbes, je nach Größe versteht sich.

Also wäre es möglich für MF auch nur die 1/2 Futter anzurühren. Oder gar noch weniger?

Grüße


----------



## Bronni (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich habe am Ende der Hauptschnur einen Karabiner/Wirbel angeknotet und füttere am Anfang mit einem normalen Futterkorb an und wechsele dann auf ein MF-Körbchen. Je nach Jahreszeit, im Frühjahr zwei bis drei und im Sommer fünf bis zehn Körbe. Dabei ist natürlich die Wassertemperatur zu berücksichtigen. Durch den schnellen Wechsel auf einen normalen Futterkorb bin ich flexibel und kann im Notfall immer mal wieder einige Körbe nach füttern, je nach Situation.


----------



## Erik_D (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es eigentlich eine kleinere Alternativ zu den großen Futtereimern mit Sieb? Standardmässig sind die ja echt groß mit 17 Litern Fassungsvermögen und somit für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu überdimensioniert.

Und da ich viel mit Rad und Anhänger zum Fischen fahre kommen diese Rieseneimer erst garnicht in Frage.

Gibt es keine Eimer mit, sagen wir mal, 5 Litern und passendem Sieb?


----------



## Welpi (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine kleinere Alternativ zu den großen Futtereimern mit Sieb? Standardmässig sind die ja echt groß mit 17 Litern Fassungsvermögen und somit für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu überdimensioniert.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir vor drei Jahren auf die Schnelle eine (leere) handelsübliche 5l-Eisdose geholt und meinen Kids ein passendes Sandkasten-Sieb gemopst...diese Notlösung funzt für mich so gut dass sie mittlerweile Standard geworden ist.....


----------



## Erik_D (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Das mit dem Sandkastensieb ist eine klasse Idee! Wird direkt eins besorgt :m


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich eine kleinere Alternativ zu den großen Futtereimern mit Sieb? Standardmässig sind die ja echt groß mit 17 Litern Fassungsvermögen und somit für meine Bedürfnisse viel zu überdimensioniert.
> 
> ...



Ich habe beim Feedern mein "Kleinzeug" lose in nem 5kg-Boilie-Eimer. Der Eimer wird dann im großen Futtereimer auf das Futter gestellt, der Sieb darüber und dann Deckel drauf. So hab ich beim Feedern also lediglich meine Rute, den Stuhl und den großen Futtereimer tragen. Am Platz zum Sieben kipp ich mein Kleinzeug dann kurz auf ein Tuch, kann sieben und dann das Kleinzeug wieder in den Eimer werfen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Oder gleich das Futter daheim vorbereiten.[emoji6]


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

kauf dir nen kleinen flexiblen eimer ,gibts im baumarkt.

fischmehl futter siebe ich fast nie,ich mache mein futter mit der flachen hand an. so hab ich fast keine klumpen,falls doch siebe ich es.

als sieb kannst auch nen feinmaschigen kescher, zur not nehmen futter rein schütteln fertig.

oder du kaufst dir ein edelstahl sieb ,aus dem kochbereich  das ist auch okay.


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> .....oder du kaufst dir ein edelstahl sieb ,aus dem kochbereich  das ist auch okay.


oder du rühst dein futter mit der Bohrmaschine an....vorher aber den Quirl von Mutti`s Küchenmixer andocken und schon brauchst du kein Sieb mehr 

|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

ich mag keinen akuschrauber am wasser ,ich liebe die gute alte handarbeit ;-)


----------



## Bronni (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich rühre mein Futter immer zu Hause an. Mit dem Akkuschrauber gemixt und dann gesiebt. Ein kleiner 5 Liter Eimer mit Deckel wird dann mein Transporteimer und alles ist perfekt. Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich kleine Sprühflasche dabei, um evtl. etwas nach zu feuchten.


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Habe das Futter zum Method Feedern noch nie gesiebt. Kann mich da täuschen, aber ich dachte immer, dass das eh keinen Sinn hat, weil ich das Futter dann sowieso wieder fest in die Form presse und sich da dann wieder Klumpen bilden.
Macht Ihr das, weil Ihr das vom normalen Feedern gewöhnt seid, oder hat das auch beim Method Vorteile? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bronni (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hast natürlich recht, ist wahrscheinlich ein Automatismus, Futter wird gesiebt! Da ich aber auch im Sommer häufig mit einem normalen Korb anfüttere und dann erst auf MF umsteige, ist das Sieben doch wieder vernünftig.


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich muss das Thema mal wieder vorkramen. Die ersten Versuche mit der normalen Lake-Feeder und der Methodgeschichte sind rum - leider ohne erfolg. Ggf war das Wasser noch bischen Kalt für Mini Boilies.

 Hatte allerdings nur meine Carboxy Feeder in 390cm im Einsatz gehabt, die mir doch etwas zuu fein und etwas zu lange vorkam.

 Meine Method-Körbe habe zw. 20-30Gr Eigengewicht + Futter. Daher suche ich eher was kürzeres um die 330-360cm mit ner schönen Aktion. Preis darf da so um die 70€ liegen. Wollt jetzt keine Unsummen ausgeben. Hatte mal bischen bei den eher günstigen Feeder bzw. Methodruten geschaut und da kamen mir als geübter Feederangler die WG angaben teils sehr hoch vor. 150gr bzw. 120gr für ne 330er Feederrute ist eher was für den Fluss..... 

 Vielleicht hat ja einer nen Tipp ...

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## Andal (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/match-feeder-shop/mf-ruten/ms-range-econ-feeder-m-330.html

Drennan kostet leider das doppelte, mindestens. Darum auch keine direkte Empfehlung, wobei die 11 ft. Puddlechucker perfekt dafür ist.


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo Andal,

 glaube sowas geht schon in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

MS Range Econ Method Feeder
3.60 m WG -65 g
2 Spitzen im Lieferumfang,1.5 & 2 oz..knapp 70 Ocken bei Askari z.B.

Korum CS Feeder:

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/ruten/feederruten/korum-cs-12ft-feeder-1054.html

Korum Light Barbel Quiver:

http://www.friedfischen.de/de/ruten...t-quiver-2-piece-leichte-barbenrute-1047.html

Die Browning Black Viper MK 11 ginge auch.Liegt aktuell zwar über dem Budget,mit ein wenig Glück,fällt dank neuer Black V.Serie aber der Preis der alten Serie.


----------



## PAFischer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

John Wilson Barbel Quiver 11-13' Rod 

die deckt mehrere Bereiche sehr gut ab.
Kann als Feeder mit Wechselspitzen genutzt werden, es ist eine "normale" Spitze dabei und kann dank Zwischenstück länger und kürzer genutzt werden.
Ich habe die Rute selbst und würde sie um nichts in der Welt mehr hergeben.

Nutze sie, mitunter, auch zum Methodfeedern, klappt einwandfrei. Schöne englische Aktion. Kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Unser Methodfeederexperte im Verein fängt momentan im Main auch nicht wirklich gut, teilweise innerhalb von 2 Tagen lediglich drei Barben. Sind mitunter auch die selben Fische, viele sind wohl also nicht am Platz.

Ich fisch die cs feeder in 11ft, hast du vielleicht schonmal gelesen:
http://www.korum.co.uk/Item_KCSROD-01#.VwPg4pyLSUk

Selbe Korbgewichte wie du, wobei sich 45g mit Futter am Besten wirklich weit werfen lassen.
Gerade die kleineren Fische, also so Seekarpfen mit 10-15 Pfund sind genau das richtige für die Rute, darüber geht zwar auch, wird allerdings dann schon ein Geduldsspiel.
Hab die gebraucht von einem Kollegen gekauft und würde zum "Spaßfischen" auf normale Barben, Brassen und besagte Karpfen nie wieder was anderes nehmen.

Alternativ kann ich dich demnächst auch mal einladen zum Feedern vorbeizukommen, und du guckst dir das Ding in Aktion an 

Liegt auch genau in deinem Preisfeld.


----------



## kuttenkarl (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Spro Strategy Method Carp. Keine Feederrute, sondern eher eine leichte Karpfenrute. Gibt es in 11 und 12 Fuß mit 45 oder 55gr. Wurfgewicht. Fische die 11 Fuß mit 45gr. Von der Action bin ich begeistert, schön parabolisch. Liegt auch genau in deinem Preisrahmen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss das Thema mal wieder vorkramen. Die ersten Versuche mit der normalen Lake-Feeder und der Methodgeschichte sind rum - leider ohne erfolg. Ggf war das Wasser noch bischen Kalt für Mini Boilies.
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht einfach, beim Methodfeedern muss ja auch immer schauen wie man fischt. Ich bevorzuge einfach Ruten mit hohem Wurfgewicht einfach aus dem Grund das ich auch gern auf Karpfen mit schweren Körben gehe und gefüllt dann auch gerne mal 70 Gramm aufwärts zusammen kommen.

Ist ja auch die Frage des Zielfisches, Durchlaufend oder Selbsthakend und Entfernungen. 

Ich hab ne Zeit lang ne günstige Rute aus Askari gefischt mit Körben um die 30 Gramm. Rute war von Riverman, etwas sehr schlichtes und einfaches, mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 50 Gramm glaub ich, da kamst du dann aber schnell an deine Grenzen, was beim Werfen bei dieser Rute (Weich, gute Aktion) spürbar war.

Karpfen bis 80cm und Drills über längeren Zeitraum (15 Mins aufwärts) hat sie aber tadellos bewältigt. Lediglich wenn es schwerer werden muss doofe Wahl.

Momentan fische ich Heavy Feeder Ruten von Balzer und kann mich nicht beklagen, habe sie aber auch erst spät letzte Saison mir zugelegt und keinen Härtest mit größeren Fischen vollziehen können, aber wie gesagt, beim Methodfeedern sollte das WG nicht zu tief angesetzt werden, auch nicht in einem See.


----------



## Fr33 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke euch schonmal für die Vorschläge. Ich mache mir mal ne Liste und falls ich was andere finde frage ich hier nochmal nach 

 Was mir jetzt bei einigen Ruten aufgefallen ist, sind die die teils recht starken Tips. 2,5oz usw... Wenn ich am See normal auf Brassen usw. feedere, dann hab ich max ne 2oz Tip drann. Meist die 1Oz oder 1,5oz. Meine Carboxy hat sogar ne 0,5oz... die ist aber echt mega fein.

 Bei der Method Geschichte hakt sich der Fisch ja dank der kleinen Haken und dem Widerstand der Rute selber. Inwiefern spielen da die oz der Spitze ne Rolle?


----------



## Andal (6. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Eigentlich spielen die gar keine große Rolle. Wenn sich der Fisch gehakt hat, dann sieht man das auch an einer leichteren Rute ohne Zitterspitzen recht gut. Schleißlich fischt man mit einer Selbsthakmontage. Was anderes ist es, wenn man die Futterbleie semifixed, oder als Durchläufer einsetzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal für die Vorschläge. Ich mache mir mal ne Liste und falls ich was andere finde frage ich hier nochmal nach
> 
> Was mir jetzt bei einigen Ruten aufgefallen ist, sind die die teils recht starken Tips. 2,5oz usw... Wenn ich am See normal auf Brassen usw. feedere, dann hab ich max ne 2oz Tip drann. Meist die 1Oz oder 1,5oz. Meine Carboxy hat sogar ne 0,5oz... die ist aber echt mega fein.
> 
> Bei der Method Geschichte hakt sich der Fisch ja dank der kleinen Haken und dem Widerstand der Rute selber. Inwiefern spielen da die oz der Spitze ne Rolle?



Die Spitze spielt in sofern keine Rolle das sie als Bissanzeiger dient, das Methodfeedern ist ja quasi ein Hybrid oder zwischen den Welten und kann verschieden interpretiert werden. Die Engländer fischen zum Teil frei laufend, da werden die Spitzen dann wieder wichtiger.

Ich Fische in der Tendenz Selbsthakend, nehme die Spitze aber als Indiz für die Bewegung am Futterplatz und am Korb direkt.

Generell kann man die Geschichte super auf sich Wirken lassen und viele Spielereien und Dinge vereinen, macht die Sache auch so interessant.


----------



## Welpi (6. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Also bei uns läufts mit Method momentan unglaublich gut...ich verwende die Flatfeeder von Drennan (25 g), die ich maximal 15-20 m rauswerfe, gefischt wird mit einer Silstar MX 3536-285, die für mich für diesen Zweck perfekt ist und die ich heiss und innig liebe (auch zum Schwingspitzenfischen...)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut das funktioniert und wie sauber die Fische hängen....hatten gestern in zwei Stunden keinen Aussteiger. Ich hab mich ins Methodfeedern definitiv verliebt! :k


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2016)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Feine Spitzen haben im Gegensatz zu gröberem Gerät den Vorteil, dass du siehst was so am Futterplatz/Körbchen passiert.
Heute auch wieder gehabt, permanentes Gewackel an der Rutenspitze durch Grundeln, plötzlich war schlagartig Ruhe. Hat keine zwei Minuten gedauert, dann hingen Zielfische.
Ist also geschmackssache ob feine Spitze oder nicht, ich persönlich seh aber gern, was so um mein Körbchen los ist.


----------



## Flymen (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wenn auch etwas verspätet, wollte ich doch noch eine kleine Rückmeldung geben:
Ich habe eure Tipps beherzigt und letztes Jahr jede Menge Spaß mit dem Method Feeder gehabt. Als Rute habe ich erstmal eine Spinnrute (WG bis 40 g) mit parabolischer Aktion verwendet, das ging super. Als Rute Nummer 2 kam meine Spro Feederrute (3,3 m, WG bis 80g) zum Einsatz, das hat auch funktioniert, besonders auf Weite und Tiefe. Tiefe ist bei mir am Teich ein besonderes Thema. "Normale" Flachwasserzonen gibt es kaum. Der See hat eine Durchschnittstiefe von 30 m, die tiefste Stelle ist knapp 60 m. Am Ufer fällt der Grund hinter Schilf- und Krautgürtel schnell auf 3 - 6 m ab. Ich habe das Futter etwas klebriger angemischt und so etliche schöne Brassen, aber vor allem stattliche Plötzen, Güstern und Rotfedern gelandet. Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen und die Wiederholung vom Method Feeder am tiefen See ;-).

Besten Dank nochmal für die vielen Tipps!!!


----------



## fischbär (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Klingt super! Petri!


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren so ein überteuertes Eimer,Wanne und Sieb set für 40€ gekauft. Anfangs hab ich mich selbst geärgert 40€ für sowas bezahlt zu haben, aber mittlerweile möchte ich das nicht mehr missen. 

Ich Rühr und Siebe mein Futter immer am Abend vor dem angeln an und stell es dann in den Kühlschrank. 

Mit dem Bucked set, eine saubere und schnelle Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren so ein überteuertes Eimer,Wanne und Sieb set für 40€ gekauft. Anfangs hab ich mich selbst geärgert 40€ für sowas bezahlt zu haben, aber mittlerweile möchte ich das nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Ich Rühr und Siebe mein Futter immer am Abend vor dem angeln an und stell es dann in den Kühlschrank.
> 
> Mit dem Bucked set, eine saubere und schnelle Sache.



Ich hab mir 2 Kübel für 4 Euro aus dem Baumarkt geholt, welche 25 Liter jeweils aufnehmen können und so wie jeder Futtereimer taugen und dann den Sieb für 10 Euro halt.

Das Einzige was ich mir jetzt wünsche ist das Preston Monster Bait Bowl System, kann man Super auch am Wasser anmischen und lässt sich Transportieren wie alles andere auch.

Die riesen Pötte am Wasser brauch ich jetzt weniger, die Grundmischung kann Trocken schon stehen und fertig ans Wasser, es sei ich möchte Futter passiv anbieten, dann muss Abends schon angemixt werden. ( Partikel können aber auch separat genässt werden, ist aber wieder Arbeit)


----------



## Aloha (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das ich zum Futter anmischen unbedingt das Wasser aus dem See nehmen soll wo ich auch Angel.Ist das Blödsinn ??


----------



## Slick (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Beißen tun sie auch mit normalen Leitungswasser.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Aloha schrieb:


> Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das ich zum Futter anmischen unbedingt das Wasser aus dem See nehmen soll wo ich auch Angel.Ist das Blödsinn ??



Umstrittenes Thema.

Manch einer meint, die Fische würden die eingesetzten Stoffe im Leitungswasser aus dem Futter heraus riechen können. Das ist insofern natürlich möglich, obgleich man dabei sehen muss das der Vergleich als solches über viele Jahre geschehen müsste, da sich die Variablen der Jahreszeiten, Luftdruck, Wasserstand, Wind, Lichtverhältnisse, natürliche Nahrung im Wasser ändern und Wandeln, manches über längeren Zeitraum, manches von heut auf morgen.

Ich selbst habe es mal getestet aber eben nur über einen Zeitraum innerhalb von 4 Wochen und das ganze 4 mal und habe gut gefangen. Aber, ich habe auch mit dem Wasser aus dem Haushalt so gefangen.

Sprich: Mach dir dein eigenes Bild, es kann nicht schaden, aber Wasser vom See ist immer mit dem Zubereiten des Futters vor Ort verbunden und sorgt für ein eher aktives Futter weil die Partikel sich nicht ausreichend Vollsaugen und so noch teils guten Auftrieb haben und mehr Action am Spot bedeuten, was dann auch in Kleinfisch münden kann und allerhand anlockt, wenn du jetzt nicht nur auf Brassen aus bist.

Wenn du aber eben das Gegenteil willst (also Brasse als Beispiel) , musst du den Partikeln Zeit lassen, dann zuhause anmischen, aber wer holt einen Abend vorher das Wasser vom See ?:q

Gleiche Rubrik:

Riechen Fische den Qualm/Nikotin eines Rauchers am Köder, wenn ja was bedeutet das ? ( Ich habe mit Anfang des Jahres aufgehört zu Rauchen und kann diese Frage dann teils beantworten )


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Aloha schrieb:


> Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das ich zum Futter anmischen unbedingt das Wasser aus dem See nehmen soll wo ich auch Angel.Ist das Blödsinn ??


Hihi, ja das kenne ich von früher her auch. :m
Aber da mach dir mal keinen Kopf, du fängst auch wenn du dein Futter mit Leitungswasser anmachst.
Mach ich die letzten 20Jahre so.


----------



## ATRiot01 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Aloha schrieb:


> Mir hat mal jemand erzählt das ich zum Futter  anmischen unbedingt das Wasser aus dem See nehmen soll wo ich auch  Angel.Ist das Blödsinn ??





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gleiche Rubrik:
> 
> Riechen Fische den Qualm/Nikotin eines Rauchers am Köder, wenn ja was bedeutet das ? ( Ich habe mit Anfang des Jahres aufgehört zu Rauchen und kann diese Frage dann teils beantworten )



Überzeugung fängt!...oder giebt eine Entschuldigung warum der Angeltag nicht so dolle war. Je mehr *Gerüchten* um Futter, Nikotin, Mondphase, Wasserstand etc. man Glauben schenkt um nervöser wird man beim Angeln. Und genau das bringt einen dann eher um den Fisch als *falsches* Wasser im Futter, 2% zuwenig Casein im Boilie oder Nikotin an den Fingern von dem vor 20 min gerauchten Lungenbrötchen.
Habe früher auch beim Aalangeln nur mit der Pinzette geraucht, später mal 2 Jahre ganz aufgehört (Jaja ich weiss, mit dem rauchen aufzuhöhren ist leicht, hab ich schon 4 mal gemacht! -.-) und nun beachte ich das ganze überhaput nicht mehr, und merke keinen Unterschied. Habe mein Futter zu hause angesetzt damit es quellen kann....und auch am See, um Fremdgerüche zu umgehen....kein echter Unterschied für mich.
In der Theorie machen all diese Aussagen sicher Sinn, und wer daran glaubt MUSS auch danach handeln. Wer nicht daran glaubt kann auch ohne das ganze Getue entspannt Fische fangen und Spass haben.....
Just my 2 Cents....


----------



## Flymen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wer bei Leitungswasser ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, kann ja auf das Stille vom Discounter zurück greifen ;-). Das sollte geruchsneutral sein .


----------



## fischbär (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Noch besser: destilliertes Wasser!


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Warum nicht gleich schweres Wasser? Dann sinkt es besser auf den Grund!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



ATRiot01 schrieb:


> Überzeugung fängt!...oder giebt eine Entschuldigung warum der Angeltag nicht so dolle war. Je mehr *Gerüchten* um Futter, Nikotin, Mondphase, Wasserstand etc. man Glauben schenkt um nervöser wird man beim Angeln. Und genau das bringt einen dann eher um den Fisch als *falsches* Wasser im Futter, 2% zuwenig Casein im Boilie oder Nikotin an den Fingern von dem vor 20 min gerauchten Lungenbrötchen.
> Habe früher auch beim Aalangeln nur mit der Pinzette geraucht, später mal 2 Jahre ganz aufgehört (Jaja ich weiss, mit dem rauchen aufzuhöhren ist leicht, hab ich schon 4 mal gemacht! -.-) und nun beachte ich das ganze überhaput nicht mehr, und merke keinen Unterschied. Habe mein Futter zu hause angesetzt damit es quellen kann....und auch am See, um Fremdgerüche zu umgehen....kein echter Unterschied für mich.
> In der Theorie machen all diese Aussagen sicher Sinn, und wer daran glaubt MUSS auch danach handeln. Wer nicht daran glaubt kann auch ohne das ganze Getue entspannt Fische fangen und Spass haben.....
> Just my 2 Cents....



Ist auch Glaubensfrage, den Fisch kannst du schlecht fragen. Es ist auch sehr theoretisch, aber auf der anderen Seite wird auch immer Klug geschissen mal Mutig zu sein und Aromen einzusetzen die deiner Nase gar nicht passen. Da wird dann immer mit all der Erfahrung aufgewartet, aber es geht doch in die selbe Rubrik. Du kannst es nur mit deinem Setzkescher beweisen. Fängt jetzt Seewasser besser, wat dann ? Ist halt schwer greifbar.

Siehe Kommentare über mir, ich wette du findest solche Glaubensdinge auch bei diesen Jungs, jederzeit, über die du dich Lustig machen könntest und jeden Fragesteller doof aussehen lässt, aber eines bleibt:

Wer fängt hat recht.


----------



## Serdo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 2 Kübel für 4 Euro aus dem Baumarkt geholt, welche 25 Liter jeweils aufnehmen können und so wie jeder Futtereimer taugen und dann den Sieb für 10 Euro halt.



Bei mir steht die Anschaffung eines Siebes jetzt auch an. Welche Maschenweite habt Ihr genommen? Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich stolpere immer über eine Maschenweite von 2 mm und von 4 mm.
Ist 2 mm schon zu fein oder 4 mm zu grobmaschig?


----------



## feederbrassen (13. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Serdo schrieb:


> Ist 2 mm schon zu fein oder 4 mm zu grobmaschig?




4-5 mm für Futter und 2mm taugt m.e.nur als Madensieb um die Leichen rauszufischen oder um die Caster von den Maden zu trennen..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Serdo schrieb:


> Bei mir steht die Anschaffung eines Siebes jetzt auch an. Welche Maschenweite habt Ihr genommen? Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
> Ich stolpere immer über eine Maschenweite von 2 mm und von 4 mm.
> Ist 2 mm schon zu fein oder 4 mm zu grobmaschig?




2 mm sind definitiv zu fein. 4 mm Akzeptabel aber auch nicht wirklich grob. Ich nutze in der Regel 6 mm. Es hängt im wesentlich aber von der Zusammenstellung des Futters ab, wenn es die richtige Konsistenz hat, fällt Sieben meiner Meinung nach eh aus weil durch das Pressen des Methodfeeders in die Mulde eh eine stabile, gleiche Masse entsteht. 

4 mm tun es aber, soviel dazu. Die Bindung ist entscheidend.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Moin, Moin,
daran würde ich gerne auch meine Frage anschließen.
Ich habe noch nie mit Method Feeder geangelt.

Welche *Vorfächer* benutzt ihr ab dem Method-Futterkorb? Ich habe eigentlich nur vorgefertigte Vorfachhaken und weiß nicht, ob Stärke und *Länge* dann zur Gesamtmontage passt? Haken binden ist immer so eine Fummelei, da ist es einfach einfach Vorfachhaken zu verwenden. 

Habt Ihr ein paar gute Tipps für mich?
Gruss,


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Vorfachlängen bewegen sich zwischen 5 cm und 10 cm. Bei der Stärke der der Vorfachschnur wähle ich immer an die zu erwartenden Fische an, in der Regel fische ich aber eine 0,22 mm Hauptschnur - 0,25 mm Hauptschnur ( eher selten ) bei Vorfächern von 0,20 mm. Reicht vollkommen aus.


http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/futterkörbe/methodfeeder/


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Körben?
http://www.baitstore.de/Zubehoer/Fu...um-Dura-Method-Mould-Method-Feeder::2218.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesen Körben?
> http://www.baitstore.de/Zubehoer/Fu...um-Dura-Method-Mould-Method-Feeder::2218.html



Gut für Pellets, weil der Platz im Methodfeeder größer ist und du so mehr Pellets reingeben kannst, diese besser halten und aneinander haften, die fehlenden Rippen dem Köder platz geben. ( größere Köder werden auch gern mal gegen die Rippen gedrückt und brechen/fallen auseinander )

Kann man fischen, der Standard ist aber nicht schlechter. Pelletfeeder eben.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke, Fantastic Fishing für den Tipp!!


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

gibt es denn einen Unterschied, ob man lieber mit Pellets oder mit anderem Method-Feeder Futter (wie nennt sich das noch gleich?) angelt?

Die Frage ist jetzt nämlich, ob mir mir zum Start verschiedene Method Körbe anschaffen soll?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> gibt es denn einen Unterschied, ob man lieber mit Pellets oder mit anderem Method-Feeder Futter (wie nennt sich das noch gleich?) angelt?
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nämlich, ob mir mir zum Start verschiedene Method Körbe anschaffen soll?



Leider werde ich mit dem Bericht zum Methodfeedern nicht fertig, bevor du anfängst, also vorab:

Lege dir einfach normale Modelle zu, mit einer passenden Form/Mould/Mulde, Gewichte von 20 Gramm bis 50 Gramm sind meistens ausreichend. Vorfächer bis 10 cm, Köder am Haar oder direkt auf den Haken, umso größer die Fische, desto größer der Haken. Ich nutze meisten 10er Haken, haut für fast alles hin.

Futter muss besser halten und darf ruhig gröber sein, aber ! keine Partikel ! und am besten keine Maden fischen. Die Ziehen dir den Haken gern in die Rippen. Man fängt auch zuviel Weißfische, hat zuviel Bewegung am Platz.

Pellets nutze ich gern im Sommer, wenn es gröber zugehen darf, sollte es bei dir im Gewässer noch kalt sein, nutze einfach Feederfutter, mische bindige Mehle ein. Testen kannst du dann einfach in irgendeinem Behälter zuhause, hält das Zeugs ca. 10 Minuten, Sackt dann zusammen, ist alles im Lot.

Methodfeedern ist selektives Angeln auf große Weißfische, bedenke das immer.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke dir, werde mir erstmal nur die erprobten Dinge zu legen.

Wird schon Spaß machen! Nächsten Monat wird eingekauft: Rute, Rolle und den Kleinkram und Futter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Danke dir, werde mir erstmal nur die erprobten Dinge zu legen.
> 
> Wird schon Spaß machen! Nächsten Monat wird eingekauft: Rute, Rolle und den Kleinkram und Futter.



Brauchste dir gar nicht soviel Streß machen. Zum Methodfeedern sind an stillen Gewässern oder leichter Strömung kurze Ruten ( ca. 3,00 Meter ) mit einem Wurfgewicht von ca. 80 Gramm her ausreichend. Du kannst auch leichter gehen, dann kann es aber unter Umständen mit Körben von 50 Gramm schwierig werden.

Bei den Rollen reichen auch 2000er Modelle, am Fluss dann eher 4000er. Schnur 0,22 mm bis 0,25 mm, ein paar Öhrhaken, bissel Vorfachmaterial, Miniboilies ( 10mm sind Top ), dann kannste schon loslegen.

Methodfeedern ist in meinen Augen eine sehr sehr einfache Angelei.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

ja ist mir klar, wollte aber eine extra Rute mir besorgen mit parabolischer Aktion. 

Bin jetzt bei der https://www.angelplatz.de/cresta-solith-method-feeder3-3m-1g-1-5oz--ap0854

gelandet. Gibt 100 Ruten sicherlich, und etliche auch für weniger Geld, aber hab mich nun in die verschossen^^ Dazu die Rolle http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-cresta-match-feeder-740.html

(komisch, gestern gabs die noch für 41 € in nem Shop..)

Habe zwar noch eine Feeder Rute mit "bis 120 g" WG, aber die ist mir irgendwie zu heavy. Angeln werde ich mit 30 g Körben...

Oder würdest du mir von meinem Vorhaben komplett abraten^^ ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> ja ist mir klar, wollte aber eine extra Rute mir besorgen mit parabolischer Aktion.
> 
> Bin jetzt bei der https://www.angelplatz.de/cresta-solith-method-feeder3-3m-1g-1-5oz--ap0854
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus ! Nur hast du keine Reserven bei 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht, die bei einem Methodfeeder von 30 Gramm Plus Futter schnell erreicht sind. Kann schon sein, das die Rute sich schon sehr lang machen muss, wenn du weiter auswerfen willst. Hatte auch eine Zeit mit 60 Gramm Ruten gefischt, mit leichten Methodfeedern ein Traum.

Sollte aber der Tag kommen, wo du mal höher gehen musst, weil du einen smarten Selbsthakeffekt erzeugen willst, mal 2 Meter weiter weg von den Ruten stehen möchtest, dann empfehle ich dir 80 Gramm.

Ansonsten macht deine Auswahl einen fähigen Eindruck !


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Alles klar, danke! Ja mit dem WG war ich mir bisher noch nicht sooo sicher. 

Hatte auch mal Spro neulich angeschrieben, aber die melden sich nicht..

Danke!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke! Ja mit dem WG war ich mir bisher noch nicht sooo sicher.
> 
> Hatte auch mal Spro neulich angeschrieben, aber die melden sich nicht..
> 
> Danke!



Ich habe mir einfach 2 Ruten gekauft, eine mit 50 Gramm WG für die leichten Methodkörbe, eine mit höherem WG für 80 Gramm. Meine erste Rute lag auch bei 60 Gramm, war gutes Durchschnitt, aber ich bekam echt Angst als ich ne Nummer schwerer im Korb ging weil mir mit leichten Körben doch zuviele Fische durch die Lappen gingen.

Du bist aber insgesamt auf der richtigen Spur und pendelst dich mit dem Gerät im richtigen Bereich ein. Gut Informiert !


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Kannst du denn mir spontan eine Rute empfehlen? So  bis 70 € wollte ich wohl ausgeben?

Gibt natürlich die Cresta Solith Mh Feeder aber die kosten direkt wieder ne Ecke mehr.. hmm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Kannst du denn mir spontan eine Rute empfehlen? So  bis 70 € wollte ich wohl ausgeben?
> 
> Gibt natürlich die Cresta Solith Mh Feeder aber die kosten direkt wieder ne Ecke mehr.. hmm



http://www.fishingtackle24.de/angel...te/browning-black-magic-competition-carp.html

Das Modell mit 50 Gramm, wie 80 Gramm. ( momentan wohl nicht auf Lager ) Wenn du nicht weit werfen musst ( über 60 Meter ) sind beide Ruten klasse ! 

Ich bevorzuge auch kürzere Modelle mittlerweile, mit 3,6 Meter komme ich mir schon Überdimensioniert vor. Karpfen bis 15 Pfund sind locker machbar. Es gibt 2 Spitzen dazu, beide mir schön großen Ringe, aus Glasfaser, gehen also beim Biss ordentlich mit. Da der Korb die Arbeit in der Regel übernimmt hast du so einen Puffer.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich denke ich gehe doch bis 80 g WG.

Die https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-cresta-clubwinner-med-heavy-method-300mh--ap0319   30-85 g WG wäre dann sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl oder?
3,30 m ist dort wieder nicht verfügbar, was ich eigentlich wollte...



> Cresta Clubwinner Medium-Heavy Method
> Ideale Ruten für Angelteiche und Kanäle wo man weiß, dass eventuell auch größere Karpfen oder sogar Störe rumschwimmen. Dann ist ein wenig mehr Kraft kein über-flüssiger Luxus und die Power dieser Rute wird gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich denke ich gehe doch bis 80 g WG.
> 
> Die https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-cresta-clubwinner-med-heavy-method-300mh--ap0319   30-85 g WG wäre dann sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl oder?
> 3,30 m ist dort wieder nicht verfügbar, was ich eigentlich wollte...



Die Rute erfüllt alle Kriterien die ein Fischen mit dem Methodfeeder ausmacht. Gewicht passt, Länge ist optimal. 30 Zentimeter unterschied sind kein Beinbruch. Methodfeeder werfen sich ganz Ordentlich. Die Spitze wird unter Garantie von den 3,3 Meter ca. 60 cm ausmachen, wenn du also mal längere Spitzen nachbestückst oder kürzere ändert sich die Länge wie Magisch von selbst.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

hahaha OK danke dir!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> hahaha OK danke dir!



Setz ein paar Fotos rein wenn du Erfolgreich warst ! Tight Lines.

Hier noch ein kleiner Bericht:

https://16er-haken.blogspot.de/2017/04/feel-method_2.html

und bissel was zu den Methodkörben:

http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/futterkörbe/methodfeeder/


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich hätte da nochmal ne Frage zur Montage!

Die Köder werden ja mit nem Bait band am Haar befestigt, und der Haken liegt quasi frei. Stört der glänzende Haken die Fische nicht?

Sonst probiert man doch die Haken meist mit Ködern (Wurm, Maden,...) zu tarnen!

Und wie ist das mit Grundeln beim Method Feeder Angeln?


----------



## Andal (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Der freiliegende Haken verscheucht garantiert jeden Fisch im Umkreis von mehreren Kilometern. Genau darum macht man das ja auch so und  nicht anders. Seit gepflegt 30 Jahren werden erfolgreich Köder am Haar angeboten... und dann noch solche Fragen. |rolleyes


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wieso, ist doch ne berechtigte Frage: ich werde es ja auch so machen, wie es gemacht wird.

Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Method Feeder jetzt seit einigen Wochen erst und nicht seit 30 Jahren.
Für mich sah das erste mal die Montage seltsam aus, weil der Haken ja nun frei hängt.


----------



## Bronni (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten konnte ich meinen ersten kleinen Schuppi mit „Method Feedern“ überlisten. Da ich noch keine spezielle Rute besitze, habe ich eine ältere Meerforellenrute 3,3m mit 40g Wurfgewicht und parabolischer Aktion benutzt,
  nicht optimal, aber es ging. Jetzt überleg ich mir, ob ich mir diese Rute kaufen soll, da mir diese Art des Angelns sehr interessant und erfolgsversprechend erscheint.
https://www.angelplatz.de/ms-range-method-classic-345-55g--ar0331


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Da siehste wieder:
Versuch macht kluch!!!
;-))))

Toll, dass es geklappt hat.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten konnte ich meinen ersten *kleinen* Schuppi mit „Method Feedern“ überlisten.
> https://www.angelplatz.de/ms-range-method-classic-345-55g--ar0331



Wenn deine Zielfische nicht übergewichtig sind und die Bedingungen passen,spricht nichts gegen die Rute.
Bedenke aber das du mit solchen Ruten bei großen Karpfen keinen Druck aufbauen kannst.


----------



## PAFischer (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Würde die Rute auch lieber mit 75 oder 80g Wurfgewicht nehmen. 

Das hat aber nichts mit den Drilleigenschaften zu tun. Mit schönen parabolischen Ruten bekommt man auch große Karpfen müde. Die Rute arbeitet da für dich. Außerdem willst Du ja auch nicht permanent großen Druck ausüben. Der Karpfen rennt sich müde, so lange er gegen die Bremse und Rute arbeiten muss. Kurze Stopps und Richtungsänderungen gehen mit der Rute auch. Man muss nur paar Meter vorausdenken.
In England nutzt kaum jemand bockharte Karpfenruten und die fangen auch große Karpfen. Dank der geschmeidigeren Ruten auch mit feinerem Setup.

Das höhere Wurfgewicht würde ich nur nehmen, um die Rute mit den Körben plus Futter nicht ständig aus ihrer Komfortzone zu bringen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten konnte ich meinen ersten kleinen Schuppi mit „Method Feedern“ überlisten. Da ich noch keine spezielle Rute besitze, habe ich eine ältere Meerforellenrute 3,3m mit 40g Wurfgewicht und parabolischer Aktion benutzt,
> nicht optimal, aber es ging. Jetzt überleg ich mir, ob ich mir diese Rute kaufen soll, da mir diese Art des Angelns sehr interessant und erfolgsversprechend erscheint.
> https://www.angelplatz.de/ms-range-method-classic-345-55g--ar0331



Das Wurfgewicht bringt dich an die Grenzen deiner Ideen.



Bronni schrieb:


> Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten konnte ich meinen ersten kleinen Schuppi mit „Method Feedern“ überlisten. Da ich noch keine spezielle Rute besitze, habe ich eine ältere Meerforellenrute 3,3m mit 40g Wurfgewicht und parabolischer Aktion benutzt,
> nicht optimal, aber es ging. Jetzt überleg ich mir, ob ich mir diese Rute kaufen soll, da mir diese Art des Angelns sehr interessant und erfolgsversprechend erscheint.
> https://www.angelplatz.de/ms-range-method-classic-345-55g--ar0331



Petri ! Ein sehr schlanker Schuppi, dennoch schöner Fisch.


----------



## Bronni (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## DeralteSack (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Schöne rute. Wenn du etwas weniger ausgeben möchtest und trotzden ne tolle Rute haben möchtest, dann kann ich dir die hier nahe legen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MS-RANGE-Eco...219339?hash=item3ad7898dcb:g:fbsAAOSwIWVY~fzj


----------



## Matrix85 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M_ifr2umF0&feature=share

Schau mal rein, da wird das Themas ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## Bronni (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Nochmals danke für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen. Ich werde mich wohl für folgende Rute entscheiden: https://www.angelplatz.de/ms-range-method-classic-365-75g--ar0333


----------



## PAFischer (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich glaube die Wahl ist ganz gut getroffen. Viel Spaß mit dem Stöckchen


----------



## jobo61 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich habe die Version in 3,30 und 3,60.
Für den Preis bekommt man eine ganz Ordentliche Rute,sauber verarbeitet und hat für meinen Geschmack eine gut Aktion.
Die kann man mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.|wavey:


----------



## ossi67 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo zusammen

Da wir gerade bei dem Thema zu method feederruten sind habe ich ein Anliegen an euch.
Bin auf der suche einer 3meter rute.
Dachte so an daiwa powermech oder andere von der method feederrutenserie.
Hat da jemand schon erfahrungen.
#h


----------



## Bronni (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Habe die Rute gerade bestellt. Nächste Woche werde ich sie testen und dann berichten, bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## DeralteSack (26. April 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Freu mich schon auf den Bericht.


----------



## Bronni (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

So, die Rute ist angekommen. Der erste Eindruck super, klasse Verarbeitung, angenehmes Handling und eine sehr gute parabolische Aktion. Ich bin trotz des Wetters, kalter und strammer NO-Wind, an eine Kieskuhle in der Nähe von Münster gefahren. Der erste Eindruck bestätigte sich, die 3,65m ließen sich gut händeln, die Aktion klasse und eine leichte Handbewegung reichte, um den Futterkorb auszuwerfen. Leider wollten die Fische nicht und nach gut drei Stunden habe ich abgebrochen, ich saß direkt im Wind und es wurde langsam ar.... kalt. Abschließend kann ich aber sagen, ein guter Kauf und ich glaube, ein Drill mit dieser Rute wird richtig Spaß machen.


----------



## saardöbel (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch eine Frage zur Method Feeder. 
Beim normalen Feederangeln am Fluss (Saar) fange ich nur noch die verdammten Grundeln. Sobald der Köder den Grund berührt, kann man einkurbeln und hat eine Grundel dran. 
Jetzt habe ich schon mehrfach am See mit der Method Feeder erfolgreich auf Karpfen gefischt, aber noch nie ein Rotauge/Brasse damit gefangen (liegt glaube ich am schlechten Friedfischbestand). Naja egal...

Die eigentliche Frage ist also, ob man mit der Method im Fluss an den Grundeln vorbei fischen kann, ohne den Köder unnötig groß zu wählen. Das also auch mittlere Rotaugen/Brassen gefangen werden können. Oder ist die einzige Möglichkeit ein aufschwimmender Köder?

Grüße


----------



## Bronni (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Die Frage ist, welche Gewichte brauchst Du in der Saar beim Feedern? Sollte die Fließgeschwindigkeit zu hoch sein, kannst Du m.E. Method Feedern vergessen. Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile auch Method Feeder Körbe mit 60g Eigengewicht.
  Sollten diese Gewichte ausreichen und Du nutzt ein Futter mit guten Klebeeigenschaften könnte es klappen, versuche es einmal, könnte sehr interessant werden. 
http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/product_info.php?products_id=5256


----------



## saardöbel (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Die Saar fließt relativ langsam. Da kommt man mit relativ leichten Körbern (~30 g) gut klar. Das sollte also kein Problem sein. Ich frage mich halt, ob ich durch pellets (so 6-10 mm) oder durch Mini-Boilies tatsächlich an den Grundeln vorbei komme bzw. ob ich dann noch Rotaugen/Brassen fange, oder ob es dafür schon zu Grob ist.

Alternative wären aufschwimmende Köder, wobei das wohl den Feeder Effekt kaputt machen könnte. Ich habe aber mal gelesen, dass die Grundeln nur sehr ungerne vom Grund hoch kommen. Eventuell versuche ich einfach mal beides. Eine normale Feeder aufschwimmend und die Method Feeder mit Pellets im Abstand von 10 m oder so zueinander.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Grundeln steigen vom Grund bis zu 1m regelmässig auf, wenn es da etwas zu holen gibt und die Strömung nicht stark ist. 
Grund bis 50cm darüber ist der normale Bewegungs-, Jagd- & Fressbereich.

Feedern, gleich welcher Art auch immer, mit einem so hoch auftreibenden Köder macht m.M.n. nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## saardöbel (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Okay, wenn die tatsächlich 1 m vom Grund hochkommen, dann macht das keinen Sinn. Eventuell muss ich dann versuchen, sie über die Pelletgröße zu umgehen.


----------



## Bronni (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo Saardöbel,

  probiere es mal mit diesen Spießen von Balzer, Du kannst zwei kleine Boilies aufspießen, das könnte für Grundeln evtl. etwas zu groß sein und Rotaugen und Brassen nehmen auch zwei Boilies locker.


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Hallo Saardöbel,
> 
> probiere es mal mit diesen Spießen von Balzer, Du kannst zwei kleine Boilies aufspießen, das könnte für Grundeln evtl. etwas zu groß sein und Rotaugen und Brassen nehmen auch zwei Boilies locker.


...werden die einfach am Haken eingehängt?
 Welche Hakengröße sollte es Minimum sein?

 #h


----------



## Bronni (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich nutze Hakengröße 12, denke aber, Größe 10, 14 gehen sicher auch.
Am Spieß hängt eine kleine Gummi-Acht mit kleinen Löchern und wird einfach auf den Haken geschoben, ganz einfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Ich nutze Hakengröße 12, denke aber, Größe 10, 14 gehen sicher auch.
> Am Spieß hängt eine kleine Gummi-Acht mit kleinen Löchern und wird einfach auf den Haken geschoben, ganz einfach.



Wieso nicht am Haar anbieten ? Einschlaufen und fertig. Ich hab mit den Spießen keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht, das Ding hat sich auch mal schön im Maul vernagelt...


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Vorfachlänge im Fluss aber sicherlich länger gegenüber den Method Feedern im Stillwasser (10-15cm) oder?
 30-50cm bei Selbsthakmontage?

 #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Vorfachlänge im Fluss aber sicherlich länger gegenüber den Method Feedern im Stillwasser (10-15cm) oder?
> 30-50cm bei Selbsthakmontage?
> 
> #h



Ich tendiere zu nein, aber es steht auch zur Abhängigkeit der Strömung. Methodfeeder will den Köder am kurzen Vorfach im Futter anbieten.

Was du beschreibst wäre eher die klassische Futterspirale.


----------



## saardöbel (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wieso sollte das Vorfach länger gemacht werden?


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



saardöbel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das Vorfach länger gemacht werden?


Genau das war ja meine Frage, weil ich angenommen habe das es im Fließgewässer vielleicht sein sollte bezogen auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit

#h


----------



## Bronni (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wieso nicht am Haar anbieten ? Einschlaufen und fertig. Ich hab mit den Spießen keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht, das Ding hat sich auch mal schön im Maul vernagelt...



                     Du hast natürlich Recht, der Spieß ist die einfachere Lösung für mich, da ich beim Binden von kleinen Schlaufen am Haar so meine Probleme habe, die Finger wollen nicht mehr so richtig. Probleme hatte ich mit den Spießen bisher noch nicht, daher habe ich den bequemeren Weg gewählt.


----------



## bootszander (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Im fluss sind kuze vorfächer meist die bessere wahl. Aber es kommt auch immer auf die stelle an. Wo muschelbänke sind sind auch die fische und da ist ein langes vorfach gift. 

Am besten man bindet sich seine vorfächer immer selbst?

Die spieße habe ich auch noch nicht probiert. Ich kenne auch keinen wettfischer der sie benutzen würde.


----------



## ulli1958m (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> da ich beim Binden von kleinen Schlaufen am Haar so meine Probleme habe, die Finger wollen nicht mehr so richtig.


Geht mir auch so...aber die Lösung ist recht einfach :m

Easy Loop

 #h


----------



## Ukel (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ist halt die Frage, ob Methode in Fluss gescheit funktioniert, sicherlich nicht so gut wie im See. Der Clou an Method ist ja, dass sich der Miniboilie im oder auf dem Futterhäufchen befindet und dort von den Fischen aufgenommen wird. Im Fluss besteht immer die Gefahr, dass das Futter beim Auflösen zu sehr abgetrieben wird, auch bei schwacher Strömung, und daher die Effektivität deutlich leidet. Ein kurzes Vorfach, egal ob stehendes oder fließendes Wasser, ist meiner Meinung nach für den Selbsthakeffekt beim Methodangeln sicherlich entscheidend. Ein langes Vorfach würde den Selbsthakeffekt mindern.
Natürlich kannst du auch versuchen, normal zu feedern mit einem Boilie am Haar, habe aber keine Erfahrung, wie gut das geht, hab ich selber noch nie ausprobiert. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes damit Erfahrung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht, der Spieß ist die einfachere Lösung für mich, da ich beim Binden von kleinen Schlaufen am Haar so meine Probleme habe, die Finger wollen nicht mehr so richtig. Probleme hatte ich mit den Spießen bisher noch nicht, daher habe ich den bequemeren Weg gewählt.



Natürlich, ich wollte auch keine generelle Kritik gegenüber dem Anbieten eines Köders als solches ausüben, sondern vielmehr meine Erfahrung Schlaufe vs. Spieß. 

Das natürlich Finger und Augen eine Rolle spielen vergisst ein Jungspund wie ich auch gern mal. Entschuldige bitte. Am Ende wird es ja auch optisch gleichermaßen präsentiert.


----------



## Andal (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Bronni schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Recht, der Spieß ist die einfachere Lösung für mich, da ich beim Binden von kleinen Schlaufen am Haar so meine Probleme habe, die Finger wollen nicht mehr so richtig. Probleme hatte ich mit den Spießen bisher noch nicht, daher habe ich den bequemeren Weg gewählt.



Oder den hier. Kann man sich mit einem Stückchen Holz und feinen Stifen auch leicht selber basteln.

Man bindet erst eine ganz normale Schlaufe, zieht sie aber nicht zusammen. Das Auge des Knotens kommt über den längeren Stift und die Schlaufe über den kurzen. Nun zieht man zusammen und bekommt eine Schlaufe, genau so groß, wie der Abstand der beiden Stifte. Man nimmt ab und zieht endgültig fest. Fertig.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Lasso Rigs :q


----------



## Bronni (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Danke für die Tipps #h


----------



## mittellandchannel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mal ne Frage zu den Method Körben!

Ich hatte im Angelladen welche in der Hand, und war überrascht wie klein die doch sind!

In meinen Feeder Drahtkörben passt sicher mehr Futter rein und sie sind deutlich größer (auch bei 30 g).

Angeln will ich hauptsächlich im Kanal bei 4 m Tiefe. 

Sollte ich doch nach größeren Method Körben gucken, kann jemand welche nennen? Oder macht die Größe/ die Menge an Futter nichts aus?


----------



## Pinocio (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Habe jetzt mal das Method Feedern ausprobiert, nachdem mein Angel Fachverkäufer mir das so schmackhaft gemacht hat. Ich kann nur sagen es klappt Bombe, so gut das ein anderer Angler herkam und gefragt hat wie ich das mache, das ich soviel Bisse habe. 
Das man mit dem Method zu wenig Futter am Platz hat konnte ich nicht feststellen.
Ich musste nur Lehrgeld bezahlen mit der Stabilität und Länge des Vorfachs, es muss sehr kurz sein und stabil, eins wurde mir bei der Flucht ins Gestrüpp mal eben zerlegt, bevor ich vernünftig reagieren konnte. Bei einem zu langen Vorfach hatte ich sehr viele Fehlbisse.
Lediglich wie ich verhinder dass man ständig (kleinere) Karpfen an der Leine hat muss ich noch herausfinden. Die scheinen einfach schneller als die anderen Fische zu sein oder Autoritärer. Schleien sind einfach schüchterner, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das ich das noch hinbekomme.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Sollte ich doch nach größeren Method Körben gucken, kann jemand welche nennen? Oder macht die Größe/ die Menge an Futter nichts aus?



Guru,Matrix und Drennan MF, gibts z.b.in small und large.

Ob die paar g Futter mehr aber jetzt entscheidend sind,wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Hier am Kanal z.b,rappelts mit dem MF zumeist innerhalb einer recht kurzen Zeit..ob da jetzt small oder large zum Einsatz kam,war eigentlich egal.

Bei 4 m Tiefe würde ich eh mehr auf die passende Futterkonsistenz als auf die Menge achten.


----------



## hecht99 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal das Method Feedern ausprobiert, nachdem mein Angel Fachverkäufer mir das so schmackhaft gemacht hat. Ich kann nur sagen es klappt Bombe, so gut das ein anderer Angler herkam und gefragt hat wie ich das mache, das ich soviel Bisse habe.
> Das man mit dem Method zu wenig Futter am Platz hat konnte ich nicht feststellen.
> Ich musste nur Lehrgeld bezahlen mit der Stabilität und Länge des Vorfachs, es muss sehr kurz sein und stabil, eins wurde mir bei der Flucht ins Gestrüpp mal eben zerlegt, bevor ich vernünftig reagieren konnte. Bei einem zu langen Vorfach hatte ich sehr viele Fehlbisse.
> Lediglich wie ich verhinder dass man ständig (kleinere) Karpfen an der Leine hat muss ich noch herausfinden. Die scheinen einfach schneller als die anderen Fische zu sein oder Autoritärer. Schleien sind einfach schüchterner, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das ich das noch hinbekomme.



Auf Schleien würde ich es mal komplett ohne Trockenfutter versuchen, da bei geruchintensiven Futter die Satzkarpfen die Schleien verdrängen. Ich würde etwas feuchte Erde sieben, Maden und zerschnittene Würmer dazugeben und fertig. Ganz ohne Aroma. Ob dieser Mix im oder am Method hält hab ich keine Erfahrung, da ich mit dieser Futtermischung mit der Match auf die Tincas angel. Aber mit der richtigen Menge Wasser sollte das dann doch funktionieren.

 Ergänzung: Und nicht auf die Idee kommen, zusätzlich noch Mais zu füttern. Satzkarpfen lieben Mais!


----------



## Pinocio (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

@Hecht99: Danke für den Tipp, testen kann man es mal. Schleien habe ich bisher frühmorgens ohne Anfutter oder so mit halbem Tauwurm vor dem Schilf gefangen. 
Ich dachte das sollte auch mit dem Method klappen, dein Tipp teste ich bei Gelegenheit mal (Schleien haben bei uns nun Schonzeit). 

Satzkarpfen können ganz schön nervig sein, mir scheint die stehen auf alles.


----------



## oldhesse (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Sorry, habe die 30 Seiten nicht alle durchgucken können.
Ich will die Method-Feederei auch einmal antesten an einen See in meiner Umgebung und plane die Anschaffung von den Futterkörben.

Ich vertrau da auch eher auf die schweren Körbe ab 50g, die kriege ich auch gut mit der Schnur gespannt. Welche Körbe kann man denn da empfehlen. Die Futterschale bei Behr hat ja den Gummidrücker, der wiederum bei Browning fehlt. Welche nehmt ihr zum angeln?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Sorry, habe die 30 Seiten nicht alle durchgucken können.
> Ich will die Method-Feederei auch einmal antesten an einen See in meiner Umgebung und plane die Anschaffung von den Futterkörben.
> 
> Ich vertrau da auch eher auf die schweren Körbe ab 50g, die kriege ich auch gut mit der Schnur gespannt. Welche Körbe kann man denn da empfehlen. Die Futterschale bei Behr hat ja den Gummidrücker, der wiederum bei Browning fehlt. Welche nehmt ihr zum angeln?



Bei Askari gibt es für 7,49 € ( ich empfinde den Preis als relativ teuer, aber die Form macht alles wieder gut, diese ist wirklich klasse ! ) ein Set mit passender Gummiform und Method Feedern bis 50 Gramm. Diese Form kannst du dann für die Browningkörbe problemlos benutzen.

https://www.angelsport.de/kogha-method-feeder-set-former-3-futterkoerbe_0154056.html


LG Fantastic Fishing / 16er Haken


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Welche nehmt ihr zum angeln?



Vorweg..stimmt die Futterkonsistenz nicht,geht das problemlose befüllen quasi mit jedem Typ schief.

Also lieber vorab testen,bevor es am Wasser in Flucherei und Handformung endet[emoji6] 

Das von Fantastic Fishing gepostete Set ist ok.

@fantastic
Set 19 wirkt 1:1 von Drennan abgekupfert..dürfte den Fischen aber schnurz sein[emoji6]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vorweg..stimmt die Futterkonsistenz nicht,geht das problemlose befüllen quasi mit jedem Typ schief.
> 
> Also lieber vorab testen,bevor es am Wasser in Flucherei und Handformung endet[emoji6]
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen das jene Hersteller diese Modelle anbieten und die Firmen eher drüber labeln. Kommt recht häufig vor, bei Lebensmitteln ist das gängiger Standard.

Zum Set:

Macht seine Arbeit, ich selbst nutze aber nur noch die Körbe von Browning. Ich konnte mal 50 Stück zu 10€ über Ebay erwerben und bin somit versorgt für Jahre. :q Die Form ist halt aller erste Sahne, damit arbeitet es sich wirklich ausgezeichnet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich konnte mal 50 Stück zu 10€ über Ebay erwerben und bin somit versorgt für Jahre.



Schnapper vor dem Herrn [emoji106] 

Und haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Schnapper vor dem Herrn [emoji106]
> 
> Und haben ist besser als brauchen



Im Winter hat man öfter Glück. Mit der Menge an Körben lässt sich gut leben, ich hab aber leider schon mehr Geld für Mist ausgegeben als mir lieb ist.

Madenkörbe....100 Stück. :q

Natürlich war ich vom Preis überzeugt, bei 15 Euro und dann von FOX, die Dinger lassen sich aber wegen dem Gummizug der mit der Kappe verbunden ist relativ schlecht öffnen und schließen mit einer Hand. Aber was solls, irgendwann finde ich den passenden See und die Fische für dieses Miststück von Futterkorb ! :vik:


----------



## Waldschrat1 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Ich will demnächst mal auf Aal im Fluss ( Schmal , ca . 6 Meter breit , mäßige Strömung )mit der feederangeln gehen . Nun meine Frage bezüglich der Montage : Sollte ich den Korb eher mit einer schlaufenmontage einhängen oder frei auf der Leine laufen lassen ? 

Ich danke euch im vorraus . Viele Grüße, Tom


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> Ich will demnächst mal auf Aal im Fluss ( Schmal , ca . 6 Meter breit , mäßige Strömung )mit der feederangeln gehen . Nun meine Frage bezüglich der Montage : Sollte ich den Korb eher mit einer schlaufenmontage einhängen oder frei auf der Leine laufen lassen ?
> 
> Ich danke euch im vorraus . Viele Grüße, Tom



Ich würde zur Seitenarmmontage greifen, im Fluss packen die Aale denke ich beherzter zu, sollte dein Korb für dich schon vorarbeit leisten um den Anhieb zu sparen ist es Sinnig. Laich im Futterkorb kann recht gut punkten.







Erst in eine Damenstrumpfhose, dann in den Korb. Der Kram klebt, frag nicht nach Sonnenschein !






Feuer frei ! #6


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Wer geht denn da mit Damenstrumpfhosen zum Wasser....:q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



phirania schrieb:


> Wer geht denn da mit Damenstrumpfhosen zum Wasser....:q:q:q



Mein Hund ! :vik:


----------



## mittellandchannel (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Kann mir jemand eine gute Schnur empfehlen?

Dachte so an ~0,22 mm und sinkend. Sie sollte auch nicht in der Preisklasse von STROFT liegen^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine gute Schnur empfehlen?
> 
> Dachte so an ~0,22 mm und sinkend. Sie sollte auch nicht in der Preisklasse von STROFT liegen^^



Günstige Schnüre gehen ganz gut. Das Vorfach muss die größte Gewalteinwirkung abpuffern. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Comoran Cortest Feeder gemacht, konnte aber auch mit diversen No-Name Produkten punkten.

Schnur wird meiner Meinung nach extreme überbewertet, meistens sind sie alle einer ähnlichen Qualität. Natürlich gibt es auch Sonntags-Chargen und Ringelnattern zum sofortigen Abspulen, kam mir aber selbst bei Schnüren zum Schnapperpreis von Behr zu 1€ 400 Meter nicht vor.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Günstige Schnüre gehen ganz gut. Das Vorfach muss die größte Gewalteinwirkung abpuffern. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Comoran Cortest Feeder gemacht, konnte aber auch mit diversen No-Name Produkten punkten.



Würde ich unterschreiben.

Hab auf 2 Spulen noch eine Stroft LS..würde ich zu dem Kurs aber nicht noch mal holen.

Da gibts Schnüre mit besseren P/L
Verhältnis.

'Ne Carbotex Sensitive oder auch Carbotex Feeder (Angeldomäne) verrichten ihren Dienst auch gut und unauffällig.

Falls erhöhte Abriebfestigkeit erwünscht ist,kann ich auch die
Browning Cenex Plummet Method
Feeder empfehlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Würde ich unterschreiben.
> 
> Hab auf 2 Spulen noch eine Stroft LS..würde ich zu dem Kurs aber nicht noch mal holen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Stroft gefischt, hebt sich ein wenig ab, aber weder von der Dehnung noch vom Durchmesser das, was drauf steht. Ich Schnüre gefischt zu einem Zehntel des Preises, ich habe weder besser noch schlechter gefangen, geschweige denn Fische im Drill verloren.

Wenn ich 100 Meter werfen will kann jedes Detail entscheidend sein, aber bei den meisten Sessions reicht der Wurf bis 25 Meter.


----------



## mittellandchannel (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

habe mich für die Carbotex Feeder entschieden. Danke!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab die Stroft gefischt, hebt sich ein wenig ab, aber weder von der Dehnung noch vom Durchmesser das, was drauf steht.



Yepp..und neben den von dir genannten Punkten,finde sie auch 'nenTick zu hart/drahtig.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich 100 Meter werfen will kann jedes Detail entscheidend sein, aber bei den meisten Sessions reicht der Wurf bis 25 Meter.



Korrekt..und selbst 40- 50m stellen für die meisten der heutigen Monos unter Normalbedingungen kein Problem dar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Yepp..und neben den von dir genannten Punkten,finde sie auch 'nenTick zu hart/drahtig.
> 
> 
> 
> Korrekt..und selbst 40- 50m stellen für die meisten der heutigen Monos unter Normalbedingungen kein Problem dar.




Ich hatte mir mal eine Schnurrolle im Angebot von Balzer geholt, 18er in Rot, 5000 Meter für 9,99 Euro. Ich dachte dann, diese Schnur wäre von der Dehnung zu heftig um auf Distanz zu Feedern. Eine ausgewiesene Schnur von einem Markenhersteller zum Feedern bestellt, aufgespult.

Exakt das selbe Dehnung, keine Änderung im Verhalten. Seit dem ist bei mir die Luft raus zum Thema teure Schnüre. :q


----------



## oldhesse (1. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Servus,

ich hatte am WE mal wieder das Vergnügen mit Method angeln zu können. Leider ist der See etwas verbuttet, daher nur Rotaugen und Brassen bis ca. 20, 25cm. 
Ich komme hier im Allgemeinen mit geflochtenen Schnüren besser klar, ich finde die Bisserkennung einfach besser - man sieht unvermittelt ob Fische am Platz sind.

 Aber mal etwas anderes. 
Ich wollte hier einmal die Frage stellen auf welche Boilies ihr am liebsten zurück greift. Wir hatten vor allem mit Browning mini boilies geangelt direkt am Gummiband.

Auf welche Boilies vertraut ihr so und wie ködert ihr an?
Und welches Grundfutter nutzt ihr am meisten?


----------



## Forelle74 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hi,
hab grad zufällig am WE wieder mal gefeedert nach längerer Zeit.
Futter mach ich seit ca. einem Jahr selber, hatte sonst aber nie ne besondere Mischung.

Browning Champion Choice hab ich öfters recht erfolgreich 
auf Weisfisch verwendet.
gern noch mit Maden und Dosenmais veredelt.
Nimm mal Hanfkörner(vom Gartencenter meist für Wildvögel).
Ca. 3 Euro die Packung.
Lege sie einen Tag vorm Angeln in Wasser ein(zb. im Einweckglas).
Die gequollenen Hanfkörner und das Wasser zum Futter zugeben#6
Mögen auch Karpfen gern.

Boilies hab ich mal ne Zeitlang Top Secret verwendet die gehen aber nur Anfangs gut.
Danach wollens die Karpfen nimmer so.
Muss wohl übel sein das Zeug.

Die Roten von Pelzer hab ich gern verwendet.
Ich wechsle aber immer Boilies Dumbles und Pellets durch.
Probier mal Red Hallibut Pellets von Robin Red.
Gibts auch kleine zum Method-Feedern.

Meine Zielfische mit genannten Methoden sind Karpfen,Schleien,Brassen und Dicke Rotfedern/Rotaugen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier einmal die Frage stellen auf welche Boilies ihr am liebsten zurück greift. Wir hatten vor allem mit Browning mini boilies geangelt direkt am Gummiband.
> 
> Auf welche Boilies vertraut ihr so und wie ködert ihr an?
> Und welches Grundfutter nutzt ihr am meisten?



Der Hakenköder übernimmt beim MF  die "cherry on the cake" Funktion..er soll auffallen/sich vom Futter am MF abheben..sei es über Grösse,Form,
Farbe,Aroma...

Insofern-kein Gag-könntest du da sogar mit einer aromatisierten und gefärbten Holzkugel die Neugier wecken..und fangen!

Meiner Erfahrung nach,spielt das Aroma der Boilies beim MF eine untergeordnete Rolle..die Farbe dagegen nicht-ob weiss jetzt nach white chocolate, kokos oder weisser Burgunder schmeckte und gelb nach Scopex oder Pfirsich war wumpe.

Wenns bspw auf weiss nicht lief,brachte ein wechsel auf gelb oder rot doch noch Bisse..unabhängig vom Aroma/Hersteller.

Zufall ?

Anködern...Baitband geht,hier achte ich bei nicht vorgebohrten Murmeln aber darauf,dass der Stichkanal der Boilienadel nicht zu eng ist.

Ansonsten kann das aufstauchen des Gummis je nach Murmelkonsistenz für Risse oder gar aufbrechen sorgen.

Lieber vorher testen,passiert tückischerweise nicht immer sofort.

Bei Variante 2 ziehe ich beim Vorfachknüppern zusätzlich einen kleinen Silikonstopper aufs Haar..Boilie wird somit von 2 Seiten  gesichert-Boilie aufziehen,Stopper  durch die Schlaufe und "rückseitig" den Silikonstopper an die Murmel schieben.

Btw..Pellets funzen m.E.n. als Hakenköder oft besser.

Grundfutter..hab da jetzt einiges durch und bezweifle das unsere Fische so verwöhnt/konditioniert sind,wie ihre englischen commercial lake Kollegen.

Es fingen sowohl spezielle Fisch/Krillmehl basierende (Method)Mixe von Sonubaits/Dynamite/Baittech sowie z.b. preiswerte NB Method/ Feeder-/Grundmixe:
http://nbangelsport.de/prestashop/46-nb-lockfutter
 in nahezu allen Aromarichtungen gleichermassen.

Willkommen in der Realität dt. Gewässer


----------



## oldhesse (3. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Hallo,

 Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten. 

 Dann werde ich a.) nun meinen Warenkorb ein wenig zusammenstauchen und das teure Futter je KG rausschmeissen und b.) doch eher wieder auf die Pellets gehen, die auch besser auf den Gummizug passen. 

 Die Adresse zum Grundfutter ist wirklich günstig. Da schaue ich mich mal um. Gut zu wissen ist auch, dass die Farben den Kick machen und der Geschmack eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Bei Pellets konnte ich übr. kein so wählerisches Verhalten feststellen.

Ob das jetzt Halibut dunkelbraun oder Krill rot war,schien den Fischen egal zu sein.

Hatte auch den Eindruck,das mit Pellets(auch im MF anstatt Grundfutter)die Aktivität am Spot generell größer war.

Hakenpellets lassen sich auch super mit einer simpel ins Haarende gebundenen Schiebeschlaufe(Grinner mit 2 Windungen)sichern.


----------



## Anni3295 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mein Vatern wollte bald mal wieder mit der MF Methode fischen. Nun ist er zwar ein "Alter Hase" beim Angeln, ABER wir hatten letztens eine Diskussion über Pellets. Zum  einen verwenden wir sie für die Futtermischung und dann noch als Köder selbst. Für die Futtermischung haben wir uns die SPRO Cresta Speedfeed geholt: https://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-cresta-speedfeed-power-pellets-competition-4mm--24007.html Für die Futtermischung wollten wir die Pellets erstmal im Wasser aufweichen. Nun meine Frage: Müssen die Pellets 2-4min ziehen oder sollten wir einfach die Konsitenz nach paar Minütchen prüfen? Wie sollte die Konsitenz ungefähr sein, um mit 500g Futtermischung eine gute Bindung zu bekommen? 

Und mal eine allgemeiner Frage zum Futterkorb: Klassiche oder Elastic Method-Feeder?  Habe da die Vorteile noch nicht wirklich raus. 

P.s: Ist das Sieben beim MF besser oder eher sinnlos?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Anni3295 schrieb:


> Mein Vatern wollte bald mal wieder mit der MF Methode fischen. Nun ist er zwar ein "Alter Hase" beim Angeln, ABER wir hatten letztens eine Diskussion über Pellets. Zum  einen verwenden wir sie für die Futtermischung und dann noch als Köder selbst. Für die Futtermischung haben wir uns die SPRO Cresta Speedfeed geholt: https://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-cresta-speedfeed-power-pellets-competition-4mm--24007.html Für die Futtermischung wollten wir die Pellets erstmal im Wasser aufweichen. Nun meine Frage: Müssen die Pellets 2-4min ziehen oder sollten wir einfach die Konsitenz nach paar Minütchen prüfen? Wie sollte die Konsitenz ungefähr sein, um mit 500g Futtermischung eine gute Bindung zu bekommen?
> 
> Und mal eine allgemeiner Frage zum Futterkorb: Klassiche oder Elastic Method-Feeder?  Habe da die Vorteile noch nicht wirklich raus.
> 
> P.s: Ist das Sieben beim MF besser oder eher sinnlos?



Die Pellets haben nach ca. 4 Minuten die gewünschte Konsistenz, können dann sofort gefischt werden. Mit Grundfutter vermengen halte ich für unnötig, lockt auch gern mal die Kleinfische an den Platz, will man beim Method Feedern eher nicht. 

Generell musst du auch beobachten wie sich die Pellets vom Feeder lösen, das hängt auch mit der Strömung und Wassertemperatur zusammen. Die Dinger von Cresta kenne ich nicht, daher kann ich nicht wirklich was dazu schreiben. Einfach mal in der Uferzone ablegen und drauf achten wann die Pellets sich lösen und ob der Köder als solches auch freigegeben wird. Sonst lutschten sie auf Granit, außer Schnurschwimmer und Fehlbissen hast du nichts.

Was meinst du mit elastic MF ? Die Mould/Form ?

Wenn es um die Form geht: Immer eine flexible bevorzugen ! Starre sind vom Handling her einfach unmöglich und frustrierend. Bei flexiblen Modellen kann man besser Druck ausüben und den Method Feeder auch besser lösen, durch abklappen der Flügel ( von der Form ).


----------



## Anni3295 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Mit elastic MF meine ich die MF mit stoßabfangendem elatischen Band. Schwer zu beschreiben irgendwie ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Anni3295 schrieb:


> Mit elastic MF meine ich die MF mit stoßabfangendem elatischen Band. Schwer zu beschreiben irgendwie ^^



Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst !

Habe nie mit solchen gefischt und hatte selten Probleme ohne abpuffern durch Gummis und dergleichen. Ich empfand die Hakenwahl und natürlich das Gewicht des Method Feeder als wesentlich wichtigeres Kriterium.


----------



## Moerser83 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Macht es Sinn 2mm Pellets schon am Abend für 2 Min. ziehen lassen und anschließend im Kühlschrank bis zum Nächsten TAg lagern oder besser am Angeltag selber erst einweichen? 
Und beim Futtes das selbe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn 2mm Pellets schon am Abend für 2 Min. ziehen lassen und anschließend im Kühlschrank bis zum Nächsten TAg lagern oder besser am Angeltag selber erst einweichen?
> Und beim Futtes das selbe.



Mit den Pellets habe ich das schon probiert, diese ziehen im Kühlschrank richtig gut durch, waren allerdings 6mm. Im Endeffekt sollen die Pellets einfach nur am Feeder haften und den Wurf überstehen, bis zum Grund ankommen, dann werden sie so oder so weicher.


----------



## Moerser83 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ok, ichb frage weil der Händler meinte ich soll sie genau 2 Min Wässern und dann abtropfen lassen und nicht länger weil die sonst matschig werden würden. 
Und klar ziehen die noch mal durch und deshalb fragte weil ich keine lust hatte sie einen Tag vorher einzulegen und die Matschig sind wenn ich die brauche. 
Hab es dann am Wasser alles gemacht und alles war gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ok, ichb frage weil der Händler meinte ich soll sie genau 2 Min Wässern und dann abtropfen lassen und nicht länger weil die sonst matschig werden würden.
> Und klar ziehen die noch mal durch und deshalb fragte weil ich keine lust hatte sie einen Tag vorher einzulegen und die Matschig sind wenn ich die brauche.
> Hab es dann am Wasser alles gemacht und alles war gut.



Pro Millimeter Pellet eine Minute ( Faustregel ). Es gibt aber auch eine Vielzahl an Pellets. Es hängt eben ab, woraus diese Bestehen. Im Endeffekt bleibt es dabei, sie müssen einen weichegrad erreichen, damit sie aneinander haften und so am Korb kleben bleiben.

Nimm dir einfach eine Handvoll, 2 Minuten ziehen lassen und über Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Meine Pellets zogen gut durch, waren perfekt am Feeder.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Das Pellets einsatzfertig machen, hat Johannes in einem Method-Feeder-Video das wir mit ihm gemacht haben, mal sehr sehr einfach erklärt. So hab das sogar ich hingebracht  

https://youtu.be/7t0Q4vKvlzQ?t=14m55s


----------



## Moerser83 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ok, danke Männer


----------



## Moerser83 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich bin es noch mal, war jetzt paar mal MF an einem Teich wo Satzkarpfen der Hauptfisch ist und fand mich mit meine Heavy Feeder 180Gr. überdimensioniert ^^
Jetzt suche ich eine neue Rute und hoffe auf Tips von euch, hab jetzt alle 23 Seiten durchgelesen aber mal schauen was noch aktuell aufm Markt. 
Für so Satzer wird sicher ne 50 gr. genügen oder? Aber ich fische dort Körbe von 30 bis 45 Gr. je nach Tiefe. 
Rolle ist  eine 4000er mit 22 er Mono. 
An unserem Vereinssee wo ich es dann aber auch mal ausprobieren wollte sind aber Karpfen bis 52 Pfund vorhanden, mit einer Rute beides abzudecken wird schwer denke ich oder? 

Dann bin ich mal auf antwortden gepsannt, Danke schon mal


----------



## feederbrassen (30. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ich bin es noch mal, war jetzt paar mal MF an einem Teich wo Satzkarpfen der Hauptfisch ist und fand mich mit meine Heavy Feeder 180Gr. überdimensioniert ^^
> Jetzt suche ich eine neue Rute und hoffe auf Tips von euch, hab jetzt alle 23 Seiten durchgelesen aber mal schauen was noch aktuell aufm Markt.
> Für so Satzer wird sicher ne 50 gr. genügen oder? Aber ich fische dort Körbe von 30 bis 45 Gr. je nach Tiefe.
> Rolle ist  eine 4000er mit 22 er Mono.
> ...


Hallo, mit einer Kombi die deinen Angaben endspricht, 50gr Wfg und 22er Hauptschnur bekommst du Karpfen bis 12kg noch gebändigt. 
Druck kannst du dann aber nicht mehr aufbauen. 
Viel mehr geht da m.e nicht mehr. 
In sofern passt deine Kombi schon.


----------



## Moerser83 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ok, die 4000er Rolle mit 0.22er Schnur hab ich mir für den Karpfenteich im gekauft, die rute hab ich mir mal bei Askari im Angebot für 33 Euro gekauft also nix dolles. 
Für unser Karpfen ausm vereinssee werde ich mit der 0,22er Schnur auch weit kommen. Denke da werde ich selbst bindne können mit Stärker Karpfenvorfach oder? 

Komm aus dem Raubfischbereich und bin auf abwegen...HAHA

Also die Satzer haben ja glaub ich 5-6 Kilo oder, da ist die 50gr. ne Spaßrute oder? Andere empfehlen ja wieder besser 80-100 gr. WG.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Also die Satzer haben ja glaub ich 5-6 Kilo......



Ui |supergri
Ich kenne K2 und K3 als übliche Besatzfische.
Wiegen dann bei einem K3 ca 1500 gr.
Dann ist die von dir genannte WFG Klasse eine Spassklasse.

Bei 5- 6 kg ist dann lansam die Grenze des machbaren und den Leinen erreicht.

Ich komme jedenfalls gut mit meinen Ruten hin und sehe keinen Grund schwerer zu fischen.


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ich schrieb ja glauben. ..Sorry...hehe
Welche Ruten fischt du genau?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja glauben. ..Sorry...hehe
> Welche Ruten fischt du genau?


Die Schätzchen sind schon älter aber hier die drei die ich am liebsten fische :
Drennan Team England Carp Feeder , zwei Teile bei 13ft. 
Daiwa Porky Pig in 13 ft, 3 Teile 
Daiwa S-Leger Mk 3 in 12ft auch 3Teile. 

Wurfgewicht bei der Drennan bis 40gr 
Die beiden Daiwa liegen bei etwa 50gr.
Wfg selbst ermittelt da der Hersteller keine Angabe dazu macht. 
Lediglich bei der Drennan gibt es eine Schnurempfehlung.
Die liegt bei max 8 lbs für Hauptschnüre und 6 lbs für Vorfächer.
Die Aktion der drei ist typisch englisch.


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Method Feedern*

Ok danke, vl. hat ja jemand anderes noch ein paar Rutenempfehlungen. 
Gerne auch per Pn damit es hier nicht überhand nimmt. 
was empfiehlt sich eher für meine bedürfnisse, 50 oder sogar 80-100gr.?


----------

